# HD6990 + i5-750 !Super-Silent!



## Amlug_celebren (25. April 2012)

*Habe jetzt nochmal einen neuen Warenkorb zusammengestellt, bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge/Kritik:*
(Wenn ihr sie schon perfekt oder gut findet dürft ihr das auch sagen, will einfach wissen ob alles passt!)


https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c941ee40ac39c70fa77d8a9a98cfae7b

Ziel der Wakü:
Möglichst leise sein, regelbar per Aquaero 5 und alles anständig kühlen.


Ursprüngliche Fragestellungen:



Spoiler



Ursprüngliche Frage:
glaubt ihr ein Dual Radiator mit 120/140mm reicht für eine HD6990, es geht hier um kein OC, nur um Standartwerte?

Denke jetzt mal schon, dass der Radiator reicht (Magicool Slim 240/280mm) 
Als Lüfter sollen langsam drehende unhörbare Noiseblocker 700-800rpm zum einsatz kommen!!!
Oder ist das mit den Lüftern doch etwas zu wenig, ich will es nur schön Silent zum laufen bekommen, und dabei immernoch auf der sicheren Seite sein 

 *Einleitung:
*Nachdem meine bisherigen Fragen gut geklärt wurden, wird dieser Thread hoffentlich gleich ins Kaufberatungs-Unterforum verschoben.
Mein Ziel ist es das sich zu meinem passiven i5-750 eine HD6990 möglichst unhörbar gesellt.
Das ganze dann in mein *Arc Mini Gehäuse*, was relativ klein ist.

 *Ziel:*
*STILLE!* 
Nicht nur leise, sondern am besten unhörbar!

 *Beschreibung:*
Geplant dafür ist eine günstige Wakü, die HD6990 erwerbe ich mit Kühler, dementsprechend ist dieser auch nicht im Warenkorb! 
Intern sollen dafür 1x240mm (Deckel) + 2x120mm (Front) Radiatoren reichen, mit einer extrem leisen, etwas schwachen (aber für diesen Kreislauf hoffentlich absolut ausreichende) Innovatek Pumpe, mit integriertem kleinen AGB.

Dazu kommt dann die Aquaero 5 LT, geregelt sollen 4 Noiseblocker Lüfter werden, nach der Wassertemperatur des Wassers das direkt aus dem HD6990 Kühler kommt. 
Unter Umständen lasse ich die Regelung auch vielleicht nach der CPU Temperatur laufen, damit der Lüfter der indirekt den i5-750 belüftet diesen vielleicht etwas abkühlt, sofern mal benötigt.

*Warenkorb:* 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f00837bf56fec5acf01a0b18d6a9f260 

Kritik? Verbesserungsvorschläge, alles erwünscht  !!!

 *Skizze:
 
* 


Edit2:
Also, hier das update, da stille für mich natürlich oberste Priorität hat, die Finanzen aber auch nicht grenzenlos verfügbar sind, sage ich mal ich will etwa 350€ ausgeben, so als ungefähre Orientierung.

*Option 1:*

Die Hochtemperatur Wasserkühlung.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/54cc5e29efe2e8a870c6f135d5545546

Funktion:
Idle <=400rpm
Last <=1000rpm

Das ganze soll dementsprechend leise sein idle, und dann gesteuert von der Aquaero langsam hochdrehen bis auf 1000rpm, die hoffentlich reichen werden.
Gekühlt wird nur die GPU, vielleicht auch die CPU wenn es besser wie erwartet funktioniert.
Alternative Pumpe: Phobya 220/260 + EK AGB die gedrosselt werden soll.

*Option 2:*

Die Silent-Solution:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c941ee40ac39c70fa77d8a9a98cfae7b

Funktion:
möglichst leise gesteuert.

Das ganze soll dauerhaft leise sein, der Radiator ist ja fast genauso groß wie das Case und kommt dementsprechend an die Seite geschraubt, mit 2 kleinen Füßen aus dem Baumarkt oder so, damit alles stabil sitzt.
Ich hoffe das hält das ganze dann schön auf Temperatur, und das reicht dann auch für CPU+Graka?
Habe den Nova wegen dem Preis genommen, was würdet ihr nehmen?
Aquastream + Aquaero werden dann hoffentlich für passende Temperaturen und eine gute Regelung sorgen 

*Lüfter:*
Da ich inzwischen eh von der Silent Option ausgehe, auch wenn ich immernoch finde, dass eine Hochtemperatur Wakü was interessantes wäre, werden es wohl Enermax T.B. Silence werden wie im Warenkorb der Silent Wakü.
Sollte es wieder erwarten doch die Wakü Nr. 1 werden, werde ich bereits vorhandenen Lüfter benutzen 

Im Anhang eine Skizze für die Hochtemperatur Wasserkühlung:


----------



## Research (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Mit der Kühlfläche ist das "etwas" zu wenig.

Bei diesen alten und Großen Modellen wurden schon bei Single-Chip-Karten Tripple-Radiatoren empfohlen.

Und jetzt willst du mit einer Dual-Karte nur Doppelradis nutzen...

280 + 140 würde ich sagen. Lüfter bringen wenig. Du brauchst Kühlflächen.

Alleine für meine HD6970 habe ich einen Phobya 420 eingeplant.

Was wird sonst noch mit Wasser gekühlt?


----------



## sven1313 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Hast du die 6990 schon gekauft ? Wenn nein würde ich lieber ne 7970 nehmen lg sven
Btw: mit der radiatorfläche wird immer übertrieben ein dual reicht für ne 6990 allerdings muste da schon lüfter mit 1200rpm drauf machen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Es waere wie gesagt nur fuer die HD6990, habe halt ueberlegt, da alte Dual-GPU Teile immer etwas guenstiger weggehen 
Nein staerkere Luefter kommen nichtin Frage, ebenso nicht mehr Radiatorflaeche.

240mm Radiator, mit 2x120mm auf 800rpm oder 280mm Radiator (wenn der reinpassen sollte) mit 2x140mm auf 700rpm.
Will es einfach halten und deshalb nur ein Dual Radiator und die HD6990, es geht hier nicht um Beratung zur Grafikkarte, es geht nur um eine HD6990, und nur um einen dual-radiator, nicht mehr und nicht weniger 
Luefter ist mir die rpm auch eigentlich wurscht, hauptsache ich hoere nichts davon


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Deine Ansprüche passen nicht zusammen:
- Leistung einer Dual-GPU-Karte
- Kühlfläche für eine Mid-Range-Karte
- geringer Luftdurchsatz; bedingt durch niedrige Umdrehungsfrequenzen bei den eingesetzten Lüftern

Wenn du es auch unter Last kühl haben willst, musst du dich von mindestens einem Punkt (besser zwei) verabschieden... das wird dir jeder hier sagen.
 "Lüfter-RpM wurscht, hauptsache ich höre nichts" ist für mich <500 RpM. Und dafür brauchst du vermutlich einen externen MoRa. Mit einen 240/280er kommst du nicht weit...

Zur Info:
Ich habe zwar vermutlich "zu viel" Radiator-Fläche, aber bis ich wirklich zufrieden war (auch unter Last laufe die Lüfter nicht mit mehr als 5V), hab ich intern 360+120 verbaut und außerdem einen externen 420er (da hätte es auch weniger getan, an den bin ich aber günstig rangekommen). Und die Fläche kühlt i5-2500k und GTC57o OCed.


----------



## Research (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Deswegen soll er aus 2 Radiatoren einen Tripple basteln. Aber diese Karte erzeugt schon arg viel Wärme.

Die CPU muss aus deiner Berechnung raus. Die wird da immer mit gekühlt. Diesmal nicht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Meine "Berechnung" ist ein Erfahrungsbericht.
Eine GPU mehr, dafür eine CPU weniger... überleg mal wo mehr Abwärme anfällt 

Ich habe meine GPU mit einem 360er eingeplant... damit es auch unter Last leise ist.
Für eine Dual-GPU-Karte würde ich mindestens einen 420er (oder 280+140) planen... besser direkt noch mehr.
Mehr Fläche für Luft nach oben ist immer sinnvoll - vor allem, wenn man erpicht drauf ist, dass es leise bleibt. 5°C mehr Raumtemperatur im Sommer und schon reicht der 360er bei den gewünschten RpM nicht mehr aus (imho).


----------



## wilsonmp (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Wenn der Radi intern verbaut wird, dann ist ohnehin mit Kühlleistungseinbußen zu rechnen (je nach Verbau-Situation). Ich habe in meinem zweiten Rechner insgesamt 8x120er Radi´s und diese kühlen "nur" eine 4870x² und einen 1090T (alles Standardtakt). Sobald die Graka gefordert wird geht die H2O-Temp über 35°C und die Lüfter werden geregelt auf 100%, also 1200 1/min. 
Ich denke extern wäre es sicherlich ganz anders.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist der 2x120mm oder 2x140mm genug für diese Doppelkarte. Auch mit den Lüftern geht das hin. Keine Luft ist da für die CPU, da die GPUs das Wasser zu arg aufheizen werden. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wolltest Du ja nur die GPUs unter Wasser setzen.

Mit einem triple-radi kannst Du mit 800U/min die Karte bei 40°C unter Last halten. Mit dem Dual werden es wohl 55°C. Na und? Probiers aus, wenns nix werden sollte, hängst Du eben noch einen Radi dazwischen. Ein Beispiel:

Erinnerst Du Dich an die Sapphire Atomic 3870X2? Die hat für die beiden GPUs nur EINEN 120er Radi gehabt. Und viel weniger TDP hatte die auch nicht. Beruhigt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG kampfschaaaf
http://www.sysprofile.de/id104878


----------



## totovo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Also ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, das ein DualRadi für "bur" die Graka völlig ausreicht...
Der hält die Karte schön kühl 

Ich habe mit einem Trippelradi (420) schon 2 übertaktete HD5870 und ne übertaktet 6 Kern CPU gut auf Temp gehalten also sollte das dicke reichen!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Immer schön ruhig, also, ich sage das mal so, ich will die Karte zum laufen bekommen, mein Ziel ist STILLE, nicht Leistung, die HD6990 war nur so ein Gedankenspiel, ob ich sie mir dann noch gebraucht günstig irgendwo schiesse ist das andere, stell sich dann immernoch die Frage ob mir die Pumpe nicht doch zu laut ist, ich will dann auch kein OC oder sonst noch was damit Betreiben. Aktuell hapert es eh noch ein wenig an den Finanzen, denn was will ich eigentlich genau damit spielen, wofür ich diese Leistung brauche, und um so eine Grafikkarte auszulasten wären dann noch 3 Monitore auf der Wunschliste 

Nein, mal sehen, wenn ich diese Prüfungen in der Uni gut bestehe will ich mich halt belohnen, und da war das so eine tolle Option 
Wäre toll wenn ihr bei erfahrungen immer mal dazu schreibt was für Lüfterdrehzahlen ihr verwendet


----------



## hotfirefox (25. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Ein 280er Radi reicht da schon aus, habe damit eine 6970 und einen 1055T @3,8 GHz ne ganze weile gekühlt gehabt.
Gut die Wassertemp war bei 36° und die GPU bei ca. 80° aber hey es war dennoch leise und wäre auch X mal leiser als eine 6990 @LuKpü


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. April 2012)

Naja du wirst hier immer Meinungen haben die auseinander gehen.

Manche sind für gute temps und Laute lüfter (viel rpm, Amy style eben) (fläche variabel)

Dann gibt es noch leise und gute temps (eher den deutschen zuzurechnen) (wenig rpm, viel fläche)

Oder lukü temps und leise (wenig Fläche, langsam drehende Lüfter, hohe wassertemp)


Zumindest interpretiere ich das so.
Und ich würde jedem zu mehr radifläche Raten.
Ein 420er wär für die Dual GPU Karte in meinen Augen sehr gut ausgelegt.

Aber am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung.

Ps: ich hab q6600 @ 1,421vcore, gtx 285 Amp! @ Stock, Nb, sb, 2x spawa und hab 420er slim @ 400rpm(von AS XT geregelt) und MoRa3 9x120 @ 1200rpm (momentan noch ungeregelt, wird aber noch ähnlich wie anderer Radi gedrosselt)

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich mir sogar noch nen 2ten MoRa3 holen, wenn der dann nicht das seitenfenster verdecken würde.

In. Dem Sinne, man kann nie genug radifläche haben.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Klar, allerdings wird mein Rechner transportiert, und externe Radiator kann ich mir nicht erlauben, so jetzt schaust du bitte nochmal in mein Arc Mini und sagst mir wo ich da alles dann unterbringen soll 
Gut wahrscheinlich wird es dann eh nur ein 240mm Radiator, der reichen muss, weil laut Fractal Design nichts anderes reinpasst, aber mal sehenm ich werde einfach mal ausprobieren, sofern ich mir dann eine HD6990 zulege, oder nicht gleich dann noch was monstroeseres und mein ganzes System ueber den haufen werfe.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Gute Argumentation... "der muss reichen, weil nichts anderes reinpasst" 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen externen Radiator mit Schnellkupplungen in Betracht ziehen. Du kannst natürlich auch einen internen 240er verwenden. Damit machst du dir in meinen Augen aber alle Vorteile zu Nichte, die eine Wasserkühlung bietet: Leise bei guten Tempraturen.

Wenn du tatsächlich an deinem Plan festhalten solltest, würde ich an deiner Stelle wenigstens eine Steuerung für die Lüfter einplanen, wenigstens aber eine Überwachung der Wassertemperatur.
Ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur empfiehlt es sich nämlich dringend, die Kühlleistung (über Erhöhung der Lüfter-RpM) zu steigern. Nicht alle Hersteller geben ihren Pumpen ein nach oben offenes Temperaturarbeisfeld. Irgendwann leiden zum Beispiel Dichtungen. 
Noch etwas früher kann es zu Problemen mit den Schläuchen kommen (Verflüchtigen von Weichmachern).


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Gute Argumentation... "der muss reichen, weil nichts anderes reinpasst"
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen externen Radiator mit Schnellkupplungen in Betracht ziehen. Du kannst natürlich auch einen internen 240er verwenden. Damit machst du dir in meinen Augen aber alle Vorteile zu Nichte, die eine Wasserkühlung bietet: Leise bei guten Tempraturen.
> 
> ...



Ja, Schnellkupplungen sind schon was feines, aber dazu  bin ich leider zu faul veranlagt, ich will nicht Wasser nachfuellen muessen, ich will das es laeuft, gute Temperaturen sind mir ehrlich nicht soo wichtig, hauptsache Stille und trotzdem Temperaturen noch im akzeptablen Bereich also bis max. 90Grad im Furmark.

Meine Befuerchtung liegt auch ehrlich gesagt weniger in der Leistung fuer die GRafikkarte, sondern wie du es eben angesprochen hast, bei Pumpe, Schlaeuchen und Dichtungen, vor allem wenn der PC dann mal 3-6 mal im Monat wenn ich oefters bei Freunden zocke mitgenommen wird ist eine Schnellkupplung die staendig ein wenig Wasser verliert nicht so ganz das was ich will.
Gut solch eine Luefterregelung finde ich schon gut, aber dafuer wird dann wenn man nicht mehr selbst Hand anlegen will bestimmt eine Aquaero faellig, oder?


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Link fürs Gehäuse PLS. Ich glaube kaum das "nur" 280er geht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Es gibt tropffreie Schnellkupplungen... die verlieren quasi nichts, kosten dafür halt etwas mehr.

90°C maximale GPU-Temperatur wären mir zu viel Temperatur im Wasser...

Alternativ zur Aquaero kannst du auch einen Heatmaster kaufen. Seit die AE5lt aber so günstig ist, ist es preislich egal.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Gehaeuse:

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Es geht mir auch nicht darum das nur ein 280mm max. geht, wenn ich den zweiten HDD Kaefig rausbohre (Nieten aufbohren, geht bestimmt noch ein Radiator in der Front, aber dann koennte ich auch gleich die CPU mitkuehlen 
Ich habe mit Aquaero null Erfahrung, kann man damit auch alles so steuern, das die Luefter erst unter Last/ hohen Temperaturen anspringen?
Wie gesagt, Stille ist mein Ziel, und desshalb werde ich mir vielleicht auch erst mal die Pumpe bestellen, die geplant ist, um erst mal zu schauen, das mich die nicht schon stoert, sonst braeuchte ich ja auch noch Platz fuer eine selbstgebaute Daemmbox, was mir dann schon fast wieder zu aufwendig wird, bin halt ein fauler Sack.

Nein, extern lassen wir bitte mal weg, mir reicht es einen Monitor und einen PC herumzutragen, muss dann nicht auch noch ein riesiges Kuehlkonstrukt sein, ohne das mein PC dann nicht laeuft.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Prinzipiell kann man damit die Lüfter so ansteuern und nach Temperatur regeln lassen, wie es einem gefällt.
Auch "Anspringen über Temperatur x > y°C" ist möglich, jedoch bei Radiator Lüftern mMn nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Dann lieber ordentliche Lüfter kaufen und bei IDLE auf ein Minimun drosseln.

Welche Pumpe hast du denn im Auge?

Wenn du einen Radiator in der Front verbaust und den zweiten Radiator mit der Abluft des ersten versorgst, verlierst du enorm an Kühlleistung... nur so als Information.

EDIT:
Das "Kühlkonstrukt" wäre einmal mehr für einen Radiator laufen und zwei Schläuche und Ein Kabel für Lüfter verbinden... wenn das schon zu viel ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich würde es für meine Hardware tun - zweimal im Monat. Ich lauf immerhin auch zweimal zum Kühlschrank, damit ich zweimal kühles Bier Hab 
Ich wär im Nachhinein froh, wenn ich direkt einen externen MoRa gekauft hätte. Lieber zweimal laufen auf einer Lan, statt einmal nen 30kg-Rechner wuchten...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann man damit die Lüfter so ansteuern und nach Temperatur regeln lassen, wie es einem gefällt.
> Auch "Anspringen über Temperatur x > y°C" ist möglich, jedoch bei Radiator Lüftern mMn nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Dann lieber ordentliche Lüfter kaufen und bei IDLE auf ein Minimun drosseln.
> 
> Welche Pumpe hast du denn im Auge?
> ...



Ja, das klingt schon mal ganz gut, vielleicht arbeite ich mich dann da mal ein 

Pumpe: (Phobya DC12-220 + EK AGB)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-220 & EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 2.2 Bundle Phobya DC12-220 & EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 2.2 Bundle 49100

Wenn dann sollten alle Radiatoren reinblasen, dann entsteht nebenbei ein Ueberdruck, der fuer Staubfreiheit sorgen duerfte, zudem verfuegt das Case zum Glueck an beiden Stellen Staubfilter.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. April 2012)

Wie gesagt scheiden sich die Geister hier, aber ich hab nicht umsonst hier im Forum die *MoRa Lan Case Gruppe* erstellt ^^

Es stimmt da es mich auch immer etwas graust meinen Rechner zu transportieren, allerdings wir der nur von Wohnung zu Auto -> und dann von Auto zu anderen Wohnung gewuchtet, da ist das Gewicht zu verschmerzen und hält auch fit ^^


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wie gesagt scheiden sich die Geister hier, aber ich hab nicht umsonst hier im Forum die *MoRa Lan Case Gruppe* erstellt ^^
> 
> Es stimmt da es mich auch immer etwas graust meinen Rechner zu transportieren, allerdings wir der nur von Wohnung zu Auto -> und dann von Auto zu anderen Wohnung gewuchtet, da ist das Gewicht zu verschmerzen und hält auch fit ^^



Fit halten will ich mich anders, nein extern lassen wir bitte einfach mal weg, ich finde den Mora schoen und gut, aber ich studiere in England 1100km weg von zu Hause und kann auch nicht jedes mal wenn ich mit dem Auto pendel unendlich viel Hardware mitnehmen, auch wenn der Kombi viel Platz hat, ich will einfach nur das eine Case haben und Ende, Monitor und Periphere kommt auch dazu also hoffe ihr versteht es jetzt einfach bitte und akzeptiert das ich das nicht will.


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

• Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm, 1200rpm, 1x 120mm  (optional) 
• Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm, 1200rpm *X*
• Lüfter (oben): 1x  140mm, 1000rpm, 1x 140mm (optional) *X*
• Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm  (optional) *X*
• Lüfter (seite): 1x 140mm (optional) *X
*
Diese mit Radis versorgen. CPU mit kühlen.
Oder eine Halterung für die Front anstelle des hinteren:XIGMATEK


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



Research schrieb:


> • Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm, 1200rpm, 1x 120mm  (optional)
> • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm, 1200rpm *X*
> • Lüfter (oben): 1x  140mm, 1000rpm, 1x 140mm (optional) *X*
> • Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm  (optional) *X*
> ...


 
Klingt ja in der Theorie toll, aber, durch verwendung des Radiators im Deckel kann man im Heck intern gar nichts mehr verbauen
(angeblich, könnte aber durch aus stimmen, werde nochmals nachsehen)
Der im Boden fällt schonmal flach, wird vom Netzteil blockiert, mein Seasonic X460FL ist dafür dank den etwas längeren Kabelsteckern zu groß.
Lüfter Seite, fällt vollkommen flach, ich will ja nicht mein Gehäuse nicht mehr auseinander nehmen können weil da was am Seitenteil hängt, zudem habe ich geplant da vielleicht ein geschlossenes Seitenteil einzubauen, kann man bei Fractal bestellen, weil ich offen nicht so sehr mag, mal sehen was übrig bleibt:

Dual im Deckel
Und unter Umständen eben ein Dual in die Front wenn ich dort eben den nicht modularen HDD-Käfig rausbohre.

Die von der gepostete Halterung für die Front ist ja toll 
Was soll ich denn damit machen? 

Das Ding hat ja nur 2x5,25, und die brauche ich schon noch für Laufwerk & SSD, geschweige denn geht da ja dank der höhe nur ein Single liegend rein.

Edit:
Habe nun eine Pumpe gefunden:
_Innovatek PCPS 12Volt Pump_
Soll so ziemlich das leiseste sein was es gibt, wenn die mir nicht leise genug ist, dann wird es gar nichts sein.


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Da gibt man dem unzufriedenem Balg eine Lösung und dann das.

Woher soll ich wissen wie es in deinem Gehäuse aussieht?

Mein Elysium hat seinen in der Seite, einen 200er Radiator. Zusätzlich zu dem 420er im Boden. Ist noch nicht fertig, werde ich in den nächsten Wochen zu ende bauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist der 2x120mm oder 2x140mm genug für diese Doppelkarte. Auch mit den Lüftern geht das hin. Keine Luft ist da für die CPU, da die GPUs das Wasser zu arg aufheizen werden. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wolltest Du ja nur die GPUs unter Wasser setzen.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich würde zwar mit Wassertemperaturen von 50+°C im Sommer rechnen, aber stabiler GPU-Betrieb ist auch damit möglich.
Nur ungesicherte Tüllen sollte man für den Kreislauf nicht mehr nutzen  (und bei Eheim basierten Pumpen ist man definitiv weit oberhalb der spezifizierten Temperatur und auch jenseits aller Erfahrungswerte - auch wenn die bislang keinerlei Grenzen andeuten)




Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ja, Schnellkupplungen sind schon was feines, aber dazu  bin ich leider zu faul veranlagt, ich will nicht Wasser nachfuellen muessen,
> ...
> ist eine Schnellkupplung die staendig ein wenig Wasser verliert nicht so ganz das was ich will.



Genau um das zu vermeiden nimmt man ja Schnelltrennkupplungen 



> Gut solch eine Luefterregelung finde ich schon gut, aber dafuer wird dann wenn man nicht mehr selbst Hand anlegen will bestimmt eine Aquaero faellig, oder?


 
Bei zwei Lüftern könnte man auch bequem die integrierte in einer AquastreamXT nehmen, aber ja:
Prinzipiell braucht man für automatische Regelung ein relativ gutes Modell, da man die Regelcharakteristik an die Trägheit des Kreislaufes anpassen muss.




Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Habe nun eine Pumpe gefunden:
> _Innovatek PCPS 12Volt Pump_
> Soll so ziemlich das leiseste sein was es gibt, wenn die mir nicht leise genug ist, dann wird es gar nichts sein.


 
Das Geräuschniveau von 700 rpm Lüftern sollte jede Eheim-basierte Pumpe unterbieten und selbst bei einer gedrosselten Laing würde ich da keine Probleme sehen.
(übrigens eines der wenigen Projekte, bei denen ich letztere zumindest erwähnen möchte: Zum einen hast du Platzmangel, zum anderen ist die DDC bis 60 °C Wassertemperatur freigegeben)




Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Aquaero null Erfahrung, kann man damit auch alles so steuern, das die Luefter erst unter Last/ hohen Temperaturen anspringen?



Jup. Aber ganz aus wirst du auch idle nicht schaffen.



> Nein, extern lassen wir bitte mal weg, mir reicht es einen Monitor und einen PC herumzutragen, muss dann nicht auch noch ein riesiges Kuehlkonstrukt sein, ohne das mein PC dann nicht laeuft.


 
Man kann auch extern und intern kombinieren: 240er/280er mit 1500+ rpm Lüftern für ""mobilen"" Betrieb mit CPU und GPU und daheim hängt man mittels Schnellkupplungen noch einen Mora dazu, damit es leise wird.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich würde zwar mit Wassertemperaturen von 50+°C im Sommer rechnen, aber stabiler GPU-Betrieb ist auch damit möglich.
> Nur ungesicherte Tüllen sollte man für den Kreislauf nicht mehr nutzen  (und bei Eheim basierten Pumpen ist man definitiv weit oberhalb der spezifizierten Temperatur und auch jenseits aller Erfahrungswerte - auch wenn die bislang keinerlei Grenzen andeuten)



 Ich habe nirgendwo was von Temperaturspezifikationen gesehen. Wassertemperaturen von über 50°? Nunja, das klingt schon nach wirklich viel 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau um das zu vermeiden nimmt man ja Schnelltrennkupplungen



Ich erinnere mich nur an einen Test bei dem jede Schnellkupplung etwas Wasser verloren hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei zwei Lüftern könnte man auch bequem die integrierte in einer AquastreamXT nehmen, aber ja:
> Prinzipiell braucht man für automatische Regelung ein relativ gutes Modell, da man die Regelcharakteristik an die Trägheit des Kreislaufes anpassen muss.



Die AquastreamXT ist ein geiles Teil, aber mir ist sie dann doch zu teuer, will erst mal das ganze ohne Lüftersteuerung versuchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Geräuschniveau von 700 rpm Lüftern sollte jede Eheim-basierte Pumpe unterbieten und selbst bei einer gedrosselten Laing würde ich da keine Probleme sehen.
> (übrigens eines der wenigen Projekte, bei denen ich letztere zumindest erwähnen möchte: Zum einen hast du Platzmangel, zum anderen ist die DDC bis 60 °C Wassertemperatur freigegeben)



Okay, also selbst Noiseblocker sind deiner Meinung nach bei 700rpm noch hörbar? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Aber ganz aus wirst du auch idle nicht schaffen.



Jap, habe für mich aus Gründen der Kosten und Faulheit, erst mal keine Steuerung in betracht gezogen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann auch extern und intern kombinieren: 240er/280er mit 1500+ rpm Lüftern für ""mobilen"" Betrieb mit CPU und GPU und daheim hängt man mittels Schnellkupplungen noch einen Mora dazu, damit es leise wird.


 
Gut, ja, allerdings müsste ich zwischen England und Deutschland trotzdem noch beides transportieren, und darauf habe ich keine Lust, zudem müsste ich ja dann intern wieder regeln 
Nein, ich würde es gerne erst mal ohne eine Steuerung probieren 

Aber trotzdem großen Dank an deine Beteiligung.
Habe mal einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt, habe mich jetzt doch entschieden noch die CPU mitreinzunehmen und eben 2x240mm Radiatoren zu verwenden, da es mir dann doch den Aufpreis wert sein soll. https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d8140c6884f9eeb764b6480de2994c44http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/products_id/5493


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

- Warenkorb leer
- Ohne Steuerung der Lüfter entweder a) sehr leise und sehr warm oder b) leise und kühl... mir wäre b) lieber
- 480 für 2*GPU und CPU halte ich für deinen Anspruch was Lautstärke angeht viel zu wenig...

Außerdem:
Du hast ruyven etwas falsch verstanden was Hybrid aus intern und extern angeht... er meinte du hast einen externen Radiator und einen internen. Wenn du auf Reisen bist, lässte die Lüfter auf dem internen Radiator schneller laufen um die fehlende Kühlfläche zu kompensieren. Wenn du zu Hause bist, hast du mehr Fläche zur Verfügung, somit weniger Drehzahl bei den Lüftern.

Zwei Punkte, die mich interessieren würden... du spielst mit dem Gedanken, dir eine aktuelle Dual-GPU-Karte zu kaufen für massig Geld und willst die dann mit viel zu wenig Kühlfläche in einer Low-Cost-WaKü kühlen... irgendwie klafft das für mich weit auseinander...
Zum anderen hast du ein 460W Netzteil, was wie ich mal frei in deine Aussagen interpretiere, auch erhalten bleiben soll, weil es passiv arbeitet... dir ist schon klar, dass die HD6990 allein schon mit ~370W unter Volllast angegeben wird, oder?
Wenn du an der HD6990 festhalten willst, solltest du auch über ein wenigstens etwas stärkeres Netzteil nachdenken... wenn ich nochmal meine Meinung dazu äußern darf, würde ich eher Richtung GTX680 oder HD7970 schielen... hat zwar eine Ecke weniger Rohleistung, dafür würde das Netzteil reichen und die Radiatorfläche ist auch nicht so eng bemessen...


----------



## Research (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Its empty!

Den in der Seite kannst du mit Schnellkupplungen und längeren Schläuchen  realisieren. Am Boden kann dann der Schlauch hin (mache ich demnächst  so ähnlich). Vielleicht vorne einen und es sollte reichen. 

Notfalls mit etwas Basteln ein 80er in den Boden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> - Warenkorb leer
> - Ohne Steuerung der Lüfter entweder a) sehr leise und sehr warm oder b) leise und kühl... mir wäre b) lieber
> - 480 für 2*GPU und CPU halte ich für deinen Anspruch was Lautstärke angeht viel zu wenig...
> 
> ...


 
Probiere nochmal den Warenkorb aus, bei mir geht er nämlich, habe es  mehrmals versucht, auch mit Warenkorb löschen, abmelden usw. 

Okay, hmm, naja, dann lasse ich die CPU wohl lieber doch erst mal weg.

Ich habe ihn sehr wohl verstanden, ihr müsst aber wissen, das ich eben 7  Monate im Jahr in England bin, und 5 Monate in Deutschland, und das  heißt, ich fahre da regelmäßig mit dem Auto hin und her, also 6 mal  1100km, und der Kofferraum ist auch begrenzt, und ich will es einfach  aus prinzip intern lassen, und wenn es geht auf eine Regelung  verzichten.
Nunja, ich kaufe sie mir auch nur, weil ich sie mit Wakühler sehr  günstig bekommen kann. Dafür bekomme ich keine HD7970 oder GTX680 mit  Wakühler, zudem reizt mich Crossfire irgendwie (habe bisher nur SLI  testen können).
Das Seasonic X460FL, ja es ist knapp dimensioniert, reicht aber durchaus  noch aus, da ich meine CPU undervolte, und das System auch sonst mit  Prime nicht besonders hoch bekomme vom Verbrauch, ist da noch Luft für  eine HD6990, ich weiß, es ist vielleicht etwas knapp, aber da ich ja  auch nicht OCen will, oder so, wird das schon reichen. (Zudem wann kommt  man schon auf die 375Watt Auslastung?)

Edit:
Zum Low-Cost, klar wird es low-cost, aber nur aus folgenden Gründen:
-Ich will keine Megaleistungen erzielen, nur eben Stille.
-Platz für eine High-End Wakü habe ich nicht
-Ich bin faul, also warum nicht erst mal den faulen ungeregelten Weg gehen, und schauen ob es gut geht?
-Geld soll einerseits keine Rolle spielen, andererseits wollte ich eine Wakü aus Kostengründen eigentlich nicht mehr.



Research schrieb:


> Its empty!
> 
> Den in der Seite kannst du  mit Schnellkupplungen und längeren Schläuchen  realisieren. Am Boden  kann dann der Schlauch hin (mache ich demnächst  so ähnlich). Vielleicht  vorne einen und es sollte reichen.
> 
> Notfalls mit etwas Basteln ein 80er in den Boden.


 
Zum empty, bitte nochmals checken, bei mir geht alles. 
Ich will die Seite aber geschlossen haben 
Ich glaube den 80mm Radiator spare ich mir allein schon deswegen, dass  ein leiser Lüfter da eh nicht viel bringt. Das ich durchaus plane noch  in der Front einen unterzubringen hatte ich doch schon erwähnt, oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Jetzt geht er... komisch 

Naja zum wesentlichen:
- Der Unterschied zwischen Megaleistung und Stille ist, dass man ersteres über schnell drehende Lüfter oder mehr Fläche erreichen kann; zweiteres nur über mehr Fläche.
- Den faulen, ungeregelten Weg kann dir keiner Ausreden; ich will dich nur über Risiken aufklären... und die wären bei extremen Wassertemperaturen eben, dass sich irgenwo ein Leck bildet (wodurch ist ja erstmal egal) und Wasser austritt. Dann haste gemerkt, dass es nicht gut geht und im schlimmsten Fall ist das Leck irgendwo an einer blöden Stelle und schrootet dir Hardware...
- Wenn du eine Wakü aus Kostengründen nicht wolltest, dann lass sie lieber gleich weg... eine Wakü, die keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Lukü bringt, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

2*240 werden für due HD6990 auch reichen; ungeregelt würds trotzdem nicht machen... wenn Geld nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielt machen die 60€ für Aquaero+Temperatursensor in meinen Augen Sinn.

Zum Warenkorb:
- Lieber 11/8 statt der 13/10 Verschlauchung nehmen... das ist günstiger und lässt sich besser verarbeiten (Knickstabilität)
- Pumpenentkopplung fehlt; ohne Entkopplung wird dich jede Pumpe enttäuschen was Lautstärke angeht

EDIT:
Was für Lüfter willst du verwenden?
Lass den Thread jetzt langsam dann doch mal in die Kaufberatung verschieben...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Jetzt geht er... komisch
> 
> Naja zum wesentlichen:
> - Der Unterschied zwischen Megaleistung und Stille ist, dass man ersteres über schnell drehende Lüfter oder mehr Fläche erreichen kann; zweiteres nur über mehr Fläche.
> ...


 

Okay, gut, das mit deiner Erklärung von wegen Stille macht schon Sinn.
Gut, da ich mir eh einen Temperatursensor einbauen wollte, seis drumm, gibts noch eine Aquaero.
wäre ja dann die Aquaero 5 LT + Temp-Sensor für den Wakü Ausgang der HD6990.

Warenkorb:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/a4de8332de54413cb7afef89f87532cb

Der Vorteil gegenüber Lukü ist das ich eine HD6990 betreiben kann/will ohne sie zu hören. (Hoffentlich)

Ich hatte immer nur 11/8, will mal was größeres, bitte redet mir die 13/10 nicht aus 

Habe noch vieles an Dämmzeugs hier, brauche also keine Entkopplung kaufen 
Zudem soll die Pumpe auch auf einem Silent Modus laufen, mit dem ich sie dann hoffentlich so oder so nicht mehr höre 

Es sollen Noiseblocker Lüfter verwendet werden, entweder die ganz günstigen, Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 oder gleich meine Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2
Finde beide sehr gut, kann bei beiden Lüftern nichts mehr hören wenn sie etwa 50cm weg sind, werden dann nur oft von mir wegen Luftverwirbelungen die dann wieder störend laut werden gedrosselt, aber dafür wird dann hoffentlich die Aquaero bei den 4 Lüftern einen guten Job erledigen.

Edit:
Die Anfrage zum verschieben wurde gerade gestellt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*

Wenn du dicker haben möchtest, nimm direkt 16/10 mit Tüllen... 13/10 eignet sich wegen der Verlegeeigenschaften nicht so gut... ich hab was Biegeradien angeht recht dürftige Erfahrungen gemacht.

Statt den Multiframes würde ich Blacksilentpro nehmen... PL2 bzw. PK2 je nach Größe.

Bei der Entkopplung geht es mehr darum, dass Schwingungen nicht an Gehäuseblech übertragen wird.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du dicker haben möchtest, nimm direkt 16/10 mit Tüllen... 13/10 eignet sich wegen der Verlegeeigenschaften nicht so gut... ich hab was Biegeradien angeht recht dürftige Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Statt den Multiframes würde ich Blacksilentpro nehmen... PL2 bzw. PK2 je nach Größe.
> 
> Bei der Entkopplung geht es mehr darum, dass Schwingungen nicht an Gehäuseblech übertragen wird.


 
Jap, allerdings sollen 16/10 Probleme machen, weil die Pumpe recht enge Anschlusspositionen hat, und auf Tüllen will ich verzichten.

Blacksilentpro habe ich auch noch rumliegen, PL1 glaube ich zwar nur, aber ich werde mir jetzt nicht noch extra Lüfter kaufen wenn ich schon so viele Noiseblocker habe 

Das ist mir klar, nein, dafür missbrauche ich ja auch die Dämmmatten, kommen zwischen die Pumpe und Gehäuseboden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dual 120/140mm Radiator für HD6990?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo was von Temperaturspezifikationen gesehen. Wassertemperaturen von über 50°? Nunja, das klingt schon nach wirklich viel



Normalerweise werden die Spezifikationen in Shops nicht angegeben, weil die von Laing weit über den relevanten Bereich liegen (60 °C) und die von Eheim weniger durch das technisch machbare als durch das für den Aquarienbetrieb getestete bestimmte werden (die Angabe von 35 °C würde jeden Wakühler abschrecken, aber höher testet Eheim halt gar nicht erst)



> Ich erinnere mich nur an einen Test bei dem jede Schnellkupplung etwas Wasser verloren hat.



Die Mengen sind selbst bei den nicht als "leckagefrei" bezeichneten CPC schon so gering, dass man deswegen auch längerfristig nichts nachfüllen muss. Und wenn man die Kupplungen an losen Schläuchen lässt (kein Schott) und beim Trennen so hält, dass der weibliche Teil unten ist, dann verbleibt das Wasser sogar in der Kupplung und man verliert gar nichts.



> Die AquastreamXT ist ein geiles Teil, aber mir ist sie dann doch zu teuer, will erst mal das ganze ohne Lüftersteuerung versuchen.



Doppelt kaufen ist immer die teuerste Lösung.



> Okay, also selbst Noiseblocker sind deiner Meinung nach bei 700rpm noch hörbar?



Ich höre Scythe S-Flex bei 350 rpm und (wenn die Festplatten aus sind) meinen Monitor aus 3 m Entfernung, laut dem letzten Test liegt meine Hörschwelle für einige Frequenzen bei *-* 5 dB(A) und damit auf/unter der Grenze für "0 sone". Zu "unhörbar" solltest du also jemand anderen befragen - das erreicht bei mir so schnell gar keine Komponente  . Als "sehr leise" würde ich 120er Lüfter ab ca. 500 rpm einstufen.
Aber hier ging es ja erstmal darum, was lauter ist: Pumpe oder Lüfter. Unter 700 rpm wirst du mit den Lüftern vermutlich nicht kommen (grobe Schätzung - 99% der Waküuser würden unter 1000 rpm gar nicht erst versuchen, Erfahrungswerte sind entsprechend knapp), also brauchst du dir auch keinen großen Kopf darüber machen, ob die gewählte Pumpe so laut wie ein Lüfter @500 rpm oder ein Lüfter @600 rpm ist.



> Gut, ja, allerdings müsste ich zwischen England und Deutschland trotzdem noch beides transportieren, und darauf habe ich keine Lust, zudem müsste ich ja dann intern wieder regeln



Eigentlich sollten die großen Radiatoren an Ort und Stelle bleiben. (Bei einer Trennung 5 zu 7 Monate in der Tat keine Lösung)



> Aber trotzdem großen Dank an deine Beteiligung.
> Habe mal einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt, habe mich jetzt doch entschieden noch die CPU mitreinzunehmen und eben 2x240mm Radiatoren zu verwenden, da es mir dann doch den Aufpreis wert sein soll.



2x 240 ist nicht so sehr eine Kosten-, als vielmehr eine Platzfrage. Wenn der eine Radiator die Abluft vom anderen abbekommt, leisten sie zusammen nicht soo viel mehr, als ein einzelner.




Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer nur 11/8, will mal was größeres, bitte redet mir die 13/10 nicht aus



Da muss ich mich aber arg zurückhalten, zumal du ja offensichtlich wenig Platz hast.



> Zudem soll die Pumpe auch auf einem Silent Modus laufen, mit dem ich sie dann hoffentlich so oder so nicht mehr höre



Entkopplung ist dazu da, um Vibrationsübertragung zu vermeiden. Und das ist zwingend nötig, da hilft auch kein Silent Modus mit verringertem Luftschall.

Achja: Bedenkst du bei der Pumpenwahl eigentlich, dass die PCPS aufgrund des integrierten AGBs nur aufrecht verbaut werden kann?




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du dicker haben möchtest, nimm direkt 16/10 mit Tüllen...



Dann aber gut gesichert, bei den geplanten Temperaturen...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden die Spezifikationen  in Shops nicht angegeben, weil die von Laing weit über den relevanten  Bereich liegen (60 °C) und die von Eheim weniger durch das technisch  machbare als durch das für den Aquarienbetrieb getestete bestimmte  werden (die Angabe von 35 °C würde jeden Wakühler abschrecken, aber  höher testet Eheim halt gar nicht erst)



Okay, naja, also  ich hoffe einfach das ich die 50° Wassertemperatur nicht erreiche, zudem  bekommt die Pumpe ja auch das gekühlte Wasser aus den Radiatoren,  dementsprechend bis ich da 60° erreiche, da brauche ich wahrscheinlich  erst noch eine zweite HD6990 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die  Mengen sind selbst bei den nicht als "leckagefrei" bezeichneten CPC  schon so gering, dass man deswegen auch längerfristig nichts nachfüllen  muss. Und wenn man die Kupplungen an losen Schläuchen lässt (kein  Schott) und beim Trennen so hält, dass der weibliche Teil unten ist,  dann verbleibt das Wasser sogar in der Kupplung und man verliert gar  nichts.
> Eigentlich sollten die großen Radiatoren  an Ort und Stelle bleiben. (Bei einer Trennung 5 zu 7 Monate in der Tat  keine Lösung)


 
Genau deshalb brauchen wir nun auch gar  nicht mehr über die Schnellkupplungen diskutieren, trotzdem danke,  vielleicht denke ich in Zukunft mal anders darüber nach 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doppelt kaufen ist immer die teuerste Lösung.



Ich habe nicht vor doppelt zu kaufen, aber ich verstehe durchaus das Argument




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich  höre Scythe S-Flex bei 350 rpm und (wenn die Festplatten aus sind)  meinen Monitor aus 3 m Entfernung, laut dem letzten Test liegt meine  Hörschwelle für einige Frequenzen bei *-* 5 dB(A) und damit  auf/unter der Grenze für "0 sone". Zu "unhörbar" solltest du also jemand  anderen befragen - das erreicht bei mir so schnell gar keine Komponente   . Als "sehr leise" würde ich 120er Lüfter ab ca. 500 rpm einstufen.
> Aber  hier ging es ja erstmal darum, was lauter ist: Pumpe oder Lüfter. Unter  700 rpm wirst du mit den Lüftern vermutlich nicht kommen (grobe  Schätzung - 99% der Waküuser würden unter 1000 rpm gar nicht erst  versuchen, Erfahrungswerte sind entsprechend knapp), also brauchst du  dir auch keinen großen Kopf darüber machen, ob die gewählte Pumpe so  laut wie ein Lüfter @500 rpm oder ein Lüfter @600 rpm ist.



Gut,  also, ich glaube so leise bekomme ich meine Zimmer auch einfach nicht,  aber jetzt gerade so als Test, habe ich einfach mal alle Lüfter  abgestellt, und höre den Lüfter der HD6850 Leider immernoch, weshalb ich  so kritisch bin, der dreht auf angeblich 1800rpm bei etwa 80mm glaube  ich, und erzeugt ein ganz sanftes etwas höheres Surren, was mich stört.  xD




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2x 240 ist nicht so sehr eine  Kosten-, als vielmehr eine Platzfrage. Wenn der eine Radiator die Abluft  vom anderen abbekommt, leisten sie zusammen nicht soo viel mehr, als  ein einzelner.



Ich dachte ich hatte schon erwähnt das ich alles einblasen lassen will. Damit hätte sich nämlich das auch relativiert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich aber arg zurückhalten, zumal du ja offensichtlich wenig Platz hast.



Jep,  musst du, auf die 13/10 Schläuche will ich einfach nicht verzichten,  ich hoffe, dass das realisierbar wird, und nicht irgendwelche  Biegeradien dann zum Problem werden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entkopplung ist dazu da, um  Vibrationsübertragung zu vermeiden. Und das ist zwingend nötig, da hilft  auch kein Silent Modus mit verringertem Luftschall.
> 
> Achja:  Bedenkst du bei der Pumpenwahl eigentlich, dass die PCPS aufgrund des  integrierten AGBs nur aufrecht verbaut werden kann?


 
Jap, habe ich schon bedacht, der HDD Käfig in der Front kommt raus,  dadurch wird dort Platz für die Grafikkarte, Pumpe und für den Radiator. 
Habe das gleich mal ausgemessen, habe neben der dann 30cm langen  Grafikkarte, dann noch etwa 10-12cm für Radiator und Pumpe, das ist  nicht viel, aber bei den dünnen Radiatoren von 3cm und der Pumpe von 5cm  dürfte das kein Problem darstellen, die Verschlauchung wird dann schon  schief gehen, genügend Platz ist im Grunde schon dafür. 
Allerdings werden es in der Front nun 2x120mm Radiatoren, damit ich die  Anschlusskammern drehen kann, da die höhe sonst nicht ausreichend ist  für den Dual-Radiator.

Edit:
Habe gerade Stromverbrauchsmessungen durchgeführt, die ersten Messungen mit Prime95 ergaben etwa 80-90Watt die das Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht, damit sollte def. noch Luft für eine HD6990 sein, wenn das Netzteil immernoch etwa 380Watt frei hat.
Was mich eher verdutzt, das ich jetzt plötzlich 130-160Watt bei der Auslastung mit Prime messe.

Edit2:
Nun lande ich in etwa bei 135W Verbrauch nur mit Prime95, das ist in anbetracht dessen, das die aktuelle Grafikkarte auch noch mit dabei ist, aus meiner Sicht durchaus akzeptabel, und ich denke damit wird genug Luft für die HD6990 vorhanden sein, da das Netzteil ja etwa 510Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen darf (bei etwa 90% Effizienz gerechnet)
Weiß nicht warum da vorhin nur 80-90Watt standen, wären ja auch etwas sehr wenig gewesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Okay, naja, also  ich hoffe einfach das ich die 50° Wassertemperatur nicht erreiche, zudem  bekommt die Pumpe ja auch das gekühlte Wasser aus den Radiatoren,  dementsprechend bis ich da 60° erreiche, da brauche ich wahrscheinlich  erst noch eine zweite HD6990



Vor/nach dem Radiator wird bei einem so kleinen Kreislauf vermutlich weniger als 2 K Unterschied machen. Aber ich bin mal auf deine Absoluttemperaturen gespannt - wie gesagt: Es gibt wenig Leute, die sich überhaupt an einer Hochtemperatur-Wakü versuchen.



> Gut,  also, ich glaube so leise bekomme ich meine Zimmer auch einfach nicht,  aber jetzt gerade so als Test, habe ich einfach mal alle Lüfter  abgestellt, und höre den Lüfter der HD6850 Leider immernoch, weshalb ich  so kritisch bin, der dreht auf angeblich 1800rpm bei etwa 80mm glaube  ich, und erzeugt ein ganz sanftes etwas höheres Surren, was mich stört.  xD



Drehzahlen kann über unterschiedliche Größen hinweg zwar eh kaum bezüglich der Lautstärke vergleichen (und ggf. ist es auch noch ein Radiallüfter?), aber wenn ich an meine 1500er Papst denke (die selbst @5 V noch lauter sind, als eine Eheim1046), dann bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass deine Wakü deutlich unter dem "sanften Surren" liegen wird 



> Ich dachte ich hatte schon erwähnt das ich alles einblasen lassen will. Damit hätte sich nämlich das auch relativiert.



Kann sein, dass ichs überlesen habe.
Hoffentlich hast du auch ein Konzept, wie die Luft dann wieder rauskommt?



> Habe das gleich mal ausgemessen, habe neben der dann 30cm langen  Grafikkarte, dann noch etwa 10-12cm für Radiator und Pumpe, das ist  nicht viel, aber bei den dünnen Radiatoren von 3cm und der Pumpe von 5cm  dürfte das kein Problem darstellen, die Verschlauchung wird dann schon  schief gehen, genügend Platz ist im Grunde schon dafür.



5 cm Pumpe + 2x 0,5 - 1 cm Platz neben der Pumpe (Entkopplungen sind halt weich -> millimetergenaue Positionierung schwierig) + 3 cm Radiator + 2,5 cm Luft machen bei mir 11,5 - 12,5 cm. 10 - 12 cm könnten also knapp sein.



> Edit2:
> Nun lande ich in etwa bei 135W Verbrauch nur mit Prime95, das ist in anbetracht dessen, das die aktuelle Grafikkarte auch noch mit dabei ist, aus meiner Sicht durchaus akzeptabel, und ich denke damit wird genug Luft für die HD6990 vorhanden sein, da das Netzteil ja etwa 510Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen darf (bei etwa 90% Effizienz gerechnet)
> Weiß nicht warum da vorhin nur 80-90Watt standen, wären ja auch etwas sehr wenig gewesen


 
"Ausreichend" wird das Netzteil sicher sein, Gedanken musst du dir allenfalls über die Lebensdauer machen. Ich habe an einem 250 W / 13 A Engelking (Seasonic-basiert) schon über längere Zeit einen übertakteten Pentium 4 ee und eine auf über-GTX-Spannung hochgepuschte 7800 GS (Emfehlung: 400 W / 17 A) betrieben, am letzten Tag sogar stabil eine HD 3850 (Empfehlung iirc 20 oder 22 A @ 12 V) durch Crysis gejagt.
Aber das Ding ist mir halt auch nach rund drei Jahren verreckt (was aber ebensogut an den bis zu 60 °C auf der Gehäuserückseite oder am Vorbesitzer gelegen haben kann, wie an der hohen Auslastung)


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor/nach dem Radiator wird bei einem so kleinen Kreislauf vermutlich weniger als 2 K Unterschied machen. Aber ich bin mal auf deine Absoluttemperaturen gespannt - wie gesagt: Es gibt wenig Leute, die sich überhaupt an einer Hochtemperatur-Wakü versuchen.




Nunja, noch habe ich etwas Zeit bis dato, aber ich bin auch schon etwas gespannt, hatte das Wakü Thema eigentlich schon abgeschlossen, nunja, bis ich jetzt wieder unvernünftig werde 
Was bleibt mir denn auch sonst anderes übrig? (bezogen auf das mit der Hochtemperatur-Wakü, nicht auf das unvernünftig )



> Drehzahlen kann über unterschiedliche Größen hinweg zwar eh kaum bezüglich der Lautstärke vergleichen (und ggf. ist es auch noch ein Radiallüfter?), aber wenn ich an meine 1500er Papst denke (die selbst @5 V noch lauter sind, als eine Eheim1046), dann bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass deine Wakü deutlich unter dem "sanften Surren" liegen wird



Ist ein Axiallüfter, einer Asus DirectCU, also eigentlich nicht so laut 
Und wenn nicht dann gehe ich einfach in die Ecke und 



> Kann sein, dass ichs überlesen habe.
> Hoffentlich hast du auch ein Konzept, wie die Luft dann wieder rauskommt?


 
Überdruck 
Genügend Löcher sind ja, Hinten einmal 120mm, Boden 120mm, Netzteil und PCI-Steckplätze.



> 5 cm Pumpe + 2x 0,5 - 1 cm Platz neben der Pumpe (Entkopplungen sind halt weich -> millimetergenaue Positionierung schwierig) + 3 cm Radiator + 2,5 cm Luft machen bei mir 11,5 - 12,5 cm. 10 - 12 cm könnten also knapp sein.



Du hast in deiner Rechnung die Lüfter miteinbezogen, die kommen aber nicht dazu, da die bereits in der Front des Cases integriert sind, womit du von deinen Maßen 2,5cm abziehen kannst 



> "Ausreichend" wird das Netzteil sicher sein, Gedanken musst du dir allenfalls über die Lebensdauer machen. Ich habe an einem 250 W / 13 A Engelking (Seasonic-basiert) schon über längere Zeit einen übertakteten Pentium 4 ee und eine auf über-GTX-Spannung hochgepuschte 7800 GS (Emfehlung: 400 W / 17 A) betrieben, am letzten Tag sogar stabil eine HD 3850 (Empfehlung iirc 20 oder 22 A @ 12 V) durch Crysis gejagt.
> Aber das Ding ist mir halt auch nach rund drei Jahren verreckt (was aber ebensogut an den bis zu 60 °C auf der Gehäuserückseite oder am Vorbesitzer gelegen haben kann, wie an der hohen Auslastung)


 
Deine Story kenne ich noch, habe mich da mal schön durchgelesen! 
Ich habe selbst so meine Zweifel das ich den PC 3 Jahre besitze, und nicht dazwischen wieder irgendwas neues haben will 
Zum Glück hat das ja 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## DeathMetal (28. April 2012)

Moin Moin verehrter Fragensteller,

bin kein Freund von irgendwas-only, aber die Diskussion um "wieviel" Radifläche brauch ich" und deinen beengten Platzverhältnissen fand ich dann doch sehr reizvoll!

Mein bescheidener Senf nach 3 WaKü-Mods mit Gehäusen von groß bis klein:

Radiator:
Das ist ja grade der kritischste Punkt bei dir. Grundsätzlich neigen Menschen ja zur Übertreibung und auch im WaKü Bereich (oder auch im NT Bereich) grassiert der "Mehr ist besser" Wahn. Eine Dual GPU ist aber in der Tat ein Biest, auch wenn die 6970 nicht gerade das MEGA Heizmonster ist. Grundsätzlich möglich wäre es aber schon, mit nem 240er zwei von den Dingern zu kühlen. Im Grunde wird die 6990 ja @Luft auch nur mit einem Lüfter und viel Metall gekühlt.
Die Lösung wär also, wie hier schon jmd. ansprach, eine "Luft durch Wasser ersetzen bei gleichen Temps"-Lösung. Deine Lüfter müssten dann aber ähnlich viel ackern, wie der kleine Lüfter auf dem stockLuKüler ... 
Im Endeffekt kühlt Wasser ja nicht besser oder schlechter als Luft, sondern transportiert die Wärme einfacher weg um sie woanders auf größerer Fläche loszuwerden.

Mein Tipp wäre, um wenigstens etwas Spielraum zu haben, im Deckel zu versuchen nen 360er reinzukriegen. Dazu müsstest du zwar etwas am Gehäuse dremeln und verlierst viell. auch den oberen Laufwerksschacht. Ne Steuerung dürftest du da aber immernoch ohne Probleme reinkriegen. Schau dazu gern in den CM 690 II Mod in meiner Sig.

Eigentlich gilt aber: Kein Case ist zu klein, um eine gute WaKü einzubauen 

Pumpe:
Dein Kreislauf wird ja relativ klein. Es kann da durchaus sein, dass je nach AGB Probleme mit "zuviel" Durchfluss hast. Klar, die AS kann man regeln. Aber ich würde da tatsächlich auch mal über eine Phobya 260 nachdenken. Die kannst du problemlos auch an jede halbwegs vernünftige Steuerung hängen und easy regeln. Außerdem ist sie extrem klein - was bei deinen beengten Verhältnissen ja auch ganz wichtig ist.

AGB:
Wo und wie? Schacht fällt wohl raus. Röhren AGB wird schwierig. Ich würde da eine ähnliche Position wie in meinem CM 690 II Mod empfehlen - da hängt ein Röhren AGB neben der GraKa an der Rückseite.

Schlauch:
Lass dich vom 13/10 nicht abbringen. Hatte in besagtem Mod und im Corsair Mod auch 13/10er und nie Probleme. Klar, haben 11/8 und 16/10 NOCH besserer Biegeradien, aber solange du nicht extrem krass biegen willst, reicht 13/10 in aller Regel locker. Außerdem gibt es ja Winkel und zur Not "scamps Kochkurs" (-> einfach mal googlen  )

Mach doch mal ein Bild von dem Case jetzt und zeichne eine Skizze ein, wie du dir die Verlegung vorstellst!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



DeathMetal schrieb:


> Moin Moin verehrter Fragensteller,
> 
> bin kein Freund von irgendwas-only, aber die Diskussion um "wieviel" Radifläche brauch ich" und deinen beengten Platzverhältnissen fand ich dann doch sehr reizvoll!
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Tipp, allerdings ist das Arc Mini tatsächlich sehr klein, und wenn ich auf den obersten Laufwerksplatz verzichte, bleibt mir nur noch einer übrig, wenn direkt darunter noch die 2x120mm Radiatoren laufen, und irgendwie würde mir das dann vermutlich doch noch etwas zu eng werden. Aber ich denke mal darüber nach 



> Pumpe:
> Dein Kreislauf wird ja relativ klein. Es kann da durchaus sein, dass je nach AGB Probleme mit "zuviel" Durchfluss hast. Klar, die AS kann man regeln. Aber ich würde da tatsächlich auch mal über eine Phobya 260 nachdenken. Die kannst du problemlos auch an jede halbwegs vernünftige Steuerung hängen und easy regeln. Außerdem ist sie extrem klein - was bei deinen beengten Verhältnissen ja auch ganz wichtig ist.


Argh, es wird doch gar keine AS, es wird eine Innovatek dingsda Silent Pumpe, hoffe der Warenkorb geht jetzt, da müsste alles drinn sein!



> AGB:
> Wo und wie? Schacht fällt wohl raus. Röhren AGB wird schwierig. Ich würde da eine ähnliche Position wie in meinem CM 690 II Mod empfehlen - da hängt ein Röhren AGB neben der GraKa an der Rückseite.


Der ist in der Innovatek Pumpe integriert.



> Schlauch:
> Lass dich vom 13/10 nicht abbringen. Hatte in besagtem Mod und im Corsair Mod auch 13/10er und nie Probleme. Klar, haben 11/8 und 16/10 NOCH besserer Biegeradien, aber solange du nicht extrem krass biegen willst, reicht 13/10 in aller Regel locker. Außerdem gibt es ja Winkel und zur Not "scamps Kochkurs" (-> einfach mal googlen  )
> 
> Mach doch mal ein Bild von dem Case jetzt und zeichne eine Skizze ein, wie du dir die Verlegung vorstellst!


Gut, ja hatte schon vor bei den 13/10 zu bleiben 
Das mit der Skizze ist eine gute Idee, werde ich gleich mal verwirklichen!

Edit:
Skizze im Start-Post hinzugefügt


----------



## DeathMetal (28. April 2012)

So ...

in deinen Warenkorb kann ich leider immernoch nicht reingucken. Ist leer ...

- Deine Verschlauchung sieht soweit passend aus. Ich kenne die Innovatek Pumpen+AGB Kombi nicht und kenne auch niemanden, der sie nutzt. Wenn du gute Reviews findest, dann ok. Aber wenns nur Ami-Reviews sind ... Die legen auf ganz andere Sachen wert. Wenns megakompakt sein soll, dann würde ich zur Phobya 260 + EK AGB Kombi greifen. Die köntest du auch gut unten neben den Radi oder auch aufs NT neben die Karte stellen. AGB kannste auch aber auch problemlos (wie eben auch in meinem CM 690 Mod) hängen. 

- Hast du eigentlich mal geguckt, ob du zwischen Mainboard und Deckel überhaupt genug Platz für Radi und Lüfter hast?! 

- Wegen dem Schacht: Wirst du jemals mehr als 1 Laufwerk haben? SSD kommt irgendwo versteckt an die Wand geklebt. Würde da immernoch dringend zu nem 360er raten. Der wird nicht so lang sein, dass du vorne keine Steuerung reinkriegst. Miss es zumindest mal aus. Wenn man will, kriegt man ALLES unter 

- Du hast auf anderer Seite ja schonmal verworfen auch gleich die CPU mit einzubinden. Meine Meinung: Mit 280er und 240er sollte das kein Thema sein. Mit 360er erst recht nicht. Supersilent wird es dann (und sowieso) nicht, aber nen dicken Aluklumpen und WaKü ... nee ... wie gesagt: Wassertemps von bis zu knapp 40 Grad könnte ich mir dank der 6990 durchaus vorstellen - und das bei bestimmt mind. 800rpm, aber machbar ist das und wrschl. immernoch kühler als LuKü.

- Steuerung hast du schon? Kannst sonst die Lamptron Dinger (zB den FC2 empfehlen). Über den hab ich lange meine (damalige Phobya 260 Pumpe) und 5 Lüfter geregelt.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*

Warenkorb geht bei mir... 



DeathMetal schrieb:


> So ...
> 
> in deinen Warenkorb kann ich leider immernoch nicht reingucken. Ist leer ...
> 
> -  Deine Verschlauchung sieht soweit passend aus. Ich kenne die Innovatek  Pumpen+AGB Kombi nicht und kenne auch niemanden, der sie nutzt. Wenn du  gute Reviews findest, dann ok. Aber wenns nur Ami-Reviews sind ... Die  legen auf ganz andere Sachen wert. Wenns megakompakt sein soll, dann  würde ich zur Phobya 260 + EK AGB Kombi greifen. Die köntest du auch gut  unten neben den Radi oder auch aufs NT neben die Karte stellen. AGB  kannste auch aber auch problemlos (wie eben auch in meinem CM 690 Mod)  hängen.



Okay, ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die Pumpe das so ziemlich leiseste Ding ist was es angeblich gibt, hoffe das stimmt dann auch 
Reviews:
http://www.xpert-oc-team.de/forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=71
http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=8654&page=5




> - Hast du eigentlich mal geguckt, ob du zwischen Mainboard und Deckel überhaupt genug Platz für Radi und Lüfter hast?!


Jap, da ist genug Platz, sogar der Hersteller sagt da wäre genug Platz, ich überlege noch ob nicht ein 280er reinpassen könnte, oben ist ja Platz für 2x140mm, nur laut Fractal Design geht nur ein 240mm rein.




> -  Wegen dem Schacht: Wirst du jemals mehr als 1 Laufwerk haben? SSD kommt  irgendwo versteckt an die Wand geklebt. Würde da immernoch dringend zu  nem 360er raten. Der wird nicht so lang sein, dass du vorne keine  Steuerung reinkriegst. Miss es zumindest mal aus. Wenn man will, kriegt  man ALLES unter


Da ich eh genug Zeit habe werde ich das bestimmt mal machen, bleibt nur die Frage, 360/280, der Unterschied ist ja ziemlich gering glaube ich.
Die SSD, klar die kann man überall hintackern. xD




> - Du hast auf anderer Seite ja schonmal  verworfen auch gleich die CPU mit einzubinden. Meine Meinung: Mit 280er  und 240er sollte das kein Thema sein. Mit 360er erst recht nicht.  Supersilent wird es dann (und sowieso) nicht, aber nen dicken Aluklumpen  und WaKü ... nee ... wie gesagt: Wassertemps von bis zu knapp 40 Grad  könnte ich mir dank der 6990 durchaus vorstellen - und das bei bestimmt  mind. 800rpm, aber machbar ist das und wrschl. immernoch kühler als  LuKü.


Es wird Supersilent, es muss einfach, sonst 
Es sollen am liebsten so 400-600rpm werden, hoffentlich ist dann nicht wieder irgendwas genau so störend...



> - Steuerung hast du schon? Kannst sonst die Lamptron Dinger  (zB den FC2 empfehlen). Über den hab ich lange meine (damalige Phobya  260 Pumpe) und 5 Lüfter geregelt.


Aquaero 5 LT ist eingeplant, einmal etwas rumexperimentieren und dann werde ich das hoffentlich so konfiguriert bekommen das ich glücklich bin 

Edit:
Hoffe es wurde jetzt übersichtlicher!
Geht der Warenkorb jetzt bei euch oder nicht?


----------



## DeathMetal (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*

Ja, jetzt geht der Warenkorb.

Schlauch und Anschlüsse sind ok. Pumpe bin ich gespannt ... würde ich nicht nehmen, aber viell. würde ich da auch was total tolles verpassen.

Radis sind nicht gerade gebräuchlich. Slims würde ich immer Magicool nehmen. Und wenn du kannst UNBEDINGT! 360/280 oben und 240er vorne. Fläche ist durch nix zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Fläche.

Von Innovatek würde ich das Konzentrat nehmen und dazu dest. Wasser. Ist günstiger (glaub ich).

Außerdem brauchst du mit Sicherheit Winkel. 90° und 45°.

ABER:
leise wird das nicht werden, darauf musst du dich einstellen. Oder du nimmst krasse Hitze in Kauf. Musst natürlich den Mittelweg finden, aber:

Ich hatte im CM 690 II oben nen 360er und unten den 240er und damit eine 580 @800MHz (dezentes OC). Temps unter Last war Wasser ca. 35° C - eine 6990 dürfte da mehr heizen. Aber ... manchmal verrechnet man sich auch ... wenns bei 600 rpm und unter 40° C WasserTemp läuft wär ja super.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



DeathMetal schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt geht der Warenkorb.
> 
> Schlauch  und Anschlüsse sind ok. Pumpe bin ich gespannt ... würde ich nicht  nehmen, aber viell. würde ich da auch was total tolles  verpassen.



Ich gehe einfach mal ein wenig Risiko ein, denke kaum, dass sie zu  schwach ist, oder zu laut, mit etwas Dämmung hoffentlich wunderschön  leise 




> Radis sind nicht gerade gebräuchlich. Slims würde ich immer  Magicool nehmen. Und wenn du kannst UNBEDINGT! 360/280 oben und 240er  vorne. Fläche ist durch nix zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr  Fläche.



Ich glaube die Nexxxos sind baugleich mit den Magicool, also ist das erledigt.




> Von Innovatek würde ich das Konzentrat nehmen und dazu dest. Wasser. Ist günstiger (glaub ich).



Ich glaube ich brauche eh nur 1 Liter, und deshalb mache ich es mir  einfach und gebe mich damit zufrieden, vielleicht bestelle ich auch  Konzentrat, ist ja im Grunde denke ich mal nur relativ wenig Unterschied  im Preis.




> Außerdem brauchst du mit Sicherheit Winkel. 90° und 45°.



Ich wollte einfach mal auf Winkel verzichten, und mal sehen wie es funktioniert.




> ABER:
> leise wird das nicht werden, darauf musst du dich  einstellen. Oder du nimmst krasse Hitze in Kauf. Musst natürlich den  Mittelweg finden, aber:
> 
> Ich hatte im CM 690 II oben nen 360er und  unten den 240er und damit eine 580 @800MHz (dezentes OC). Temps unter  Last war Wasser ca. 35° C - eine 6990 dürfte da mehr heizen. Aber ...  manchmal verrechnet man sich auch ... wenns bei 600 rpm und unter 40° C  WasserTemp läuft wär ja super.


 
Ich hoffe auch nicht das es leise wird, sondern flüsterleise, dass es  nicht cool wird, das weiß ich jetzt schon, aber ich denke mal bei ner  recht guten Steuerung der Lüfter + FPS-Limiter könnte das schon ein  recht erfolgreiches Projekt werden


----------



## Research (29. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*

Bin wieder da.

Was meinst du mit geschlossener Seite?
Dämmmaterial?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (29. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



Research schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.
> 
> Was meinst du mit geschlossener Seite?
> Dämmmaterial?


 
Nein, das wäre bei dem ganzen Mesh eh sinnlos, ich will mir bei Fractal Design ein geschlossenes nachbestellen


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. April 2012)

Wieso auf Winkel verzichten ?? Bei einem beengten Case wirken die manchmal Wunder.

Durchfluss technisch beeinflusst das deinen kleinen Kreislauf nicht merklich und nicht kühlungsrelevant.

Ps: allgemein finde ich wenn man den Thread so mitverfolgt deine beratungsresistenz unter aller Kanone. Bei dir kann einem wirklich die Lust Vergehen. Und für mich steht der Thread mittlerweile außer Sinn, hier geht es mehr um Selbstfindung einer wakü, als wirklich Interesse an einer Beratung zu haben.

Fass das bitte nicht zu persönlich auf, aber ich bin der Meinung das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Wieso auf Winkel verzichten ?? Bei einem beengten Case wirken die manchmal Wunder.
> 
> Durchfluss technisch beeinflusst das deinen kleinen Kreislauf nicht merklich und nicht kühlungsrelevant.
> 
> ...


 

Mir ist das selbst schon aufgefallen.
Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass so direkt ins Gesicht gesagt bekommen finde ich gut.
Habe mir gerade nochmal so einiges durchgelesen, outch, da habe ich ziemlich kacke geschrieben.
Ich sollte morgen erst mal alles durch arbeiten und viele Texte umformulieren 

Tut mir Leid Leute für mein etwas ignorantes abweisendes Wesen in diesem Thread, oder allgemein im Forum, wenn ich das in letzter Zeit noch woanders war, ich hoffe ihr nehmt meine Entschuldigung an, dürft mir auch gerne so wie CoCcOnE etwas rauer begegnen, merke manchmal selbst nicht wie ich schreibe!


----------



## DeathMetal (30. April 2012)

Naja ... da bin ich schlimmeres gewohnt. Hätte das bisher unter "sehr klare Vorstellungen" verbucht.


----------



## Research (30. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*

Hast du eine Ahnung mit schweren "Kunden" http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...euer-clubrecher-extreme-leistung-gesucht.html.

Ein Frage vorweg: Warum geht nur dieses Gehäuse? Es ist, wie im Thread schon herauskam, dezent unter dimensioniert für dein Projekt.

Anfangen würde ich mit den Möglichkeiten wo du Kühler montieren kannst.

Nochmal: Warum soll die Seite "Versiegelt" werden?

Edit: Was hältst du davon:
Vorne: Raus
Hinten: Rein
Oben: Raus
Unten: Rein
Event: Einen Lüfter unter die Graka an die PCI Slotblenden? Wobei bei diesem das Netzteil für Warmluft sorgen könnte.
??


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. April 2012)

*AW: Interne Wakü nur für eine HD6990*



DeathMetal schrieb:


> Naja ... da bin ich schlimmeres gewohnt. Hätte das bisher unter "sehr klare Vorstellungen" verbucht.



Klingt ein wenig beruhigend, trotzdem, geht glaube ich auch besser, oder?



Research schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung mit schweren "Kunden" http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...euer-clubrecher-extreme-leistung-gesucht.html.
> 
> Ein Frage vorweg: Warum geht nur dieses Gehäuse? Es ist, wie im Thread schon herauskam, dezent unter dimensioniert für dein Projekt.


 
Okay, hmm, naja, habe mir das Case gerade erst gekauft, in finde es eigentlich echt toll, zudem finde ich es immer besonders toll wenn man kaum Platz hat, es aber trotzdem schafft zu realisieren 
Alternative: Ich habe noch ein gemoddedes Antec Twelve Hundred, da könnte man in der Front einen schönen 360mm Radiator einbauen, allerdings ist das dann auch nicht recht viel mehr, außer man würde im Heck noch die Lüfter einblasen lassen und dort noch einen 240mm Radiator einbauen, aber ich weiß nicht, 360mm+240mm gegen 280mm + 2x120mm, der Unterschied ist doch nicht soo groß, oder?

Neues Case will ich jetzt eigentlich nicht kaufen, aber im Notfall sollte es auch nicht daran scheitern, überlege inzwischen schon zusätzlich zu einem externen Radiator der auf die Seite kommt zu greifen 
Nur der sollte dann nicht größer sein als das Case, also max. 400x400mm, und ich würde überlegen die Konstruktion so anzustellen das er auf den Boden aufliegt, nicht das mir das umkippt 
Ansonsten, dann soll aber die CPU auch noch mit in die Kühlung kommen 
Und dann frage ich mich allerdings auch, ob die Pumpe reicht, ich meine, die Aquastream wird ja hier regelrecht vergöttert, ist die wirklich nahezu unhörbar zu bekommen? Und wo dann den AGB hin?
Auf den Lüfterplatz im Heck wirds wohl nicht passen, dazu ist das wahrscheinlich zu eng zwischen Radiator oben und HD6990, und am Boden ist wahrscheinlich fast zu tief für die Pumpe...


Finde intern halt immernoch wesentlich schöner und praktischer 




> Nochmal: Warum soll die Seite "Versiegelt" werden?



Ich finde es sieht besser aus, das ist alles 




> Anfangen würde ich mit den Möglichkeiten wo du Kühler montieren kannst.
> 
> Edit: Was hältst du davon:
> Vorne: Raus
> ...



Was ich von deinem belüftungsvorschlag halte? Finde ich sehr gut, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich im Heck und im Boden nichts einbauen kann an Lüftern, weil das eine vom Radiator versperrt wird, und das andere vom Netzteil... 

Und was meinst du mit Event?


Edit:
Also, ich werde gleich nochmal ein update schreiben, wo ich ein paar Entscheidungen/Möglichkeiten eröffnen will, und mal sehen was ihr dazu jeweils sagt.

Edit2: *Update*
Also, hier das update, da stille für mich natürlich oberste Priorität hat, die Finanzen aber auch nicht grenzenlos verfügbar sind, sage ich mal ich will etwa 350€ ausgeben, so als ungefähre Orientierung.

*Option 1:*

Die Hochtemperatur Wasserkühlung.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/54cc5e29efe2e8a870c6f135d5545546

Funktion:


Spoiler



Idle <=400rpm
Last <=1000rpm

Das ganze soll dementsprechend leise sein idle, und dann gesteuert von der Aquaero langsam hochdrehen bis auf 1000rpm, die hoffentlich reichen werden.
Gekühlt wird nur die GPU, vielleicht auch die CPU wenn es besser wie erwartet funktioniert.
Alternative Pumpe: Phobya 220/260 + EK AGB die gedrosselt werden soll.



*Option 2:*

Die Silent-Solution:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/94d5210469d8ad743e9a92a506c6e98c

Funktion:


Spoiler



Keine Steuerung,
dauerhaft <=500rpm

Das ganze soll dauerhaft leise sein, der Radiator ist ja fast genauso groß wie das Case und kommt dementsprechend an die Seite geschraubt, mit 2 kleinen Füßen aus dem Baumarkt oder so, damit alles stabil sitzt.
Ich hoffe das hält das ganze dann schön auf Temperatur, und das reicht dann auch für CPU+Graka?
Habe den Nova wegen dem Preis genommen, was würdet ihr nehmen?
Aquastream Ultra habe ich einfach mal wegen dem Schnickschnack genommen, so dass ich vielleicht doch noch irgendwas regeln kann, und die Temperaturen auslesen kann.



*Lüfter:*


Spoiler



Bei beiden werde ich die Lüfter wahrscheinlich anderweitig besorgen, habe auch noch vieles zu Hause rumliegen, also mal sehen, Dachte vielleicht an Scythe Slipstream mit 500rpm, sind ja recht günstig und sehr leise habe ich sie auch in Erinnerung, andere Empfehlungen? Ich würde allerdings gerne relativ günstig 9 Lüfter kaufen wollen, da mir die Lüfter alleine dann doch nicht so viel Wert sind, hoffe das versteht ihr.


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Option 2 ist imho die deutlich sinnvollere... aber das hatte ich ja von Anfang an gesagt 
Ein paar Anregungen:
- den kleinen internen Radiator kannste weglassen... der Nova reicht vollkommen aus
- Aquastream Ultra + AGB ist (fast) genauso teuer wir günstige Pumpen-AGB-Kombination + Aquaero lt... wobei zweiteres mehr Funktionen liefert (meiner Meinung nach ist es kosteneffizienter)
- Wenn du 13/10-Schlauch verwenden willst, dann pack auf jeden Fall zwei, drei 90°-Winkel ein (siehe Coxxone)
- den Heatkiller evtl. durch einen Kryos Delrin ersetzen... bessere Kühlleistung (wobei auch der HK genug hat); dazu vllt eine Backplate einpacken
- Wenn es leise sein soll, dann gibt es zwei Dinge an denen man nicht sparen darf... das ist Kühlfläche (mit dem Nova ausreichend vorhanden) und an den Lüftern. Schwächere Lager machen sich gerade bei niedrigen Umdrehungszahlen bemerkbar. Wie Scythe da abschneidet weiß ich nicht; normal werden immer BlacksilentPRO empfohlen (dürften dir zu teuer sein) oder alternativ Enermax TB Silence.
- Ich würde Case und Radiator nicht verbinden... mit Schnellkupplungen ist der deutlich angenehmere Weg... vor allem enn der Rechner öfter mal bewegt wird.


----------



## Research (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

So hatte ich gedacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Option 2 ist imho die deutlich sinnvollere... aber das hatte ich ja von Anfang an gesagt
> Ein paar Anregungen:
> - den kleinen internen Radiator kannste weglassen... der Nova reicht vollkommen aus
> - Aquastream Ultra + AGB ist (fast) genauso teuer wir günstige Pumpen-AGB-Kombination + Aquaero lt... wobei zweiteres mehr Funktionen liefert (meiner Meinung nach ist es kosteneffizienter)
> ...


 
- Ich weiß, du warst auch nicht der einzigste der für mehr Radiatorfläche war 
- Der kleine gefällt mir aber , nein denke ich werde ihn dann weglassen.
- Okay, das mit den Pumpen ist eine gute Frage, was ist leiser? xD
- Okay, ja Winkel werde ich wenn ich alles genau durchdacht habe dann reinpacken.
- Das klein wenig Kühlleistung, okay, ich überlege es mir, mal sehen wie der Kostenunterschied ist. Backplate ist eine gute Idee!
- Das mit den Lüftern, habe noch einiges rumfliegen, muss halt mal sehen wie die sich so verhalten, aber genau weil ich noch so viele habe, will ich eigentlich nicht teuer wieder einkaufen
- Nicht verbinden?  Ich wollte das so bauen das ich einen Karton habe wo ich ihn dann einfach reinhiefen kann und dann zumachen und ab ins Auto, Gewicht bis 25kg sollte noch zu tragen sein, vor allem ist er dann ein wenig geschützt ist in dem Karton. 




Research schrieb:


> So hatte ich gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Joah, macht sinn, ABER, deine geplanten Einlässe haben :
- keine Staubfilter, genau das wollte ich vermeiden!
- dort lassen sich keine Lüfter installieren, im Boden eben wegen dem Netzteil und im Heck wegen dem Radiator oben der den Lüfterplatz blockiert!
- das Netzteil ist ja passiv, also da ist nichts mit wirklichem output, außer halt nach dem Über/Unterdruck Prinzip


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Lüfter:
Wie hast du vor die Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen?
Du musst drauf achten, dass die Lüfter zumindest bei der Startspannung etwa gleiche Werte haben. Sonst läuft ein Teil und ein anderer vllt. nicht...

Pumpe:
Die eheim-basierten Pumpen sind quasi das leiseste auf dem Markt. Allerdings ist würde ich sagen, jede Pumpe (sofern ausreichend entkoppelt) leiser als gedrosselte Lüfter... bei geschlossenem Case eh.
Ich habe bei meinem Bruder eine Phobya DC12-220 mit dem EK-AGB verbaut. Anfangs dachte ich mir "herje ist die laut"... entkoppelt und Case zu... dann war Ruh'. Das einzige worum du was Lautstärke angeht einen Bogen machen solltest, sin DDC's mit falschem Deckel bzw. DDC-1T plus ist gar nicht zu empfehlen (und auch übertrieben).

Radiator ans Case:
Ich persönlich würde eher zweimal laufen und was tragen statt einmal was schleppen... Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden... von daher: Trennen mit Schnellkupplungenfinde ich angenehmer.

Winkel/Anschlüsse:
Gut geplant ist halb gewonnen... aber eben nur halb. Ich würde pro Komponente einfach zwei gerade Anschlüsse einpacken und zusätzlich 2-3 Winkel. Wie sich der Schlauch dann in der Praxis verhält lässt sich nunmal nicht ganz vorhersehen und planen 
Lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.


----------



## Research (30. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Hmm. Warum kann man hinten keinen Anbauen?

Sonst hilft es Staubfilter selber basteln. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/93618-selbstgemachter-staubfilter.html .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sollte, sollte, der große Bruder von könnte, möglich sein kleinere einzubauen. Sonst den hinteren Außen anbringen + Gitter + Filter.

Sonst wird geschummelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator Montage Halterung Koolance Radiator Montage Halterung 38135


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> So hatte ich gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Pfeil am Netzteil zeigt in die falsche Richtung. Mit 4 Lüftern raus und einem rein wirst du einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse haben und die Luft somit nicht durch das Netzteil nach draußen wandern. (immerhin gibt es bei einem vollpassiven nicht das Problem, dass der Netzteillüfter in Gegenrichtung arbeitet)


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Lüfter:
> Wie hast du vor die Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen?
> Du musst drauf achten, dass die Lüfter zumindest bei der Startspannung etwa gleiche Werte haben. Sonst läuft ein Teil und ein anderer vllt. nicht...



Okay, also entweder per Aquaero, oder per Stromkabel vom Netzteil, aber warum sollte ich auch unterschiedliche Startspannungen anlegen lassen 
Meintest du darauf bezogen wenn ich unterschiedliche Lüfter verwende, oder? Habe das höchstens für erste Tests vor, auf Dauer dann def. nicht mehr.



> Pumpe:
> Die eheim-basierten Pumpen sind quasi das leiseste auf dem Markt. Allerdings ist würde ich sagen, jede Pumpe (sofern ausreichend entkoppelt) leiser als gedrosselte Lüfter... bei geschlossenem Case eh.
> Ich habe bei meinem Bruder eine Phobya DC12-220 mit dem EK-AGB verbaut. Anfangs dachte ich mir "herje ist die laut"... entkoppelt und Case zu... dann war Ruh'. Das einzige worum du was Lautstärke angeht einen Bogen machen solltest, sin DDC's mit falschem Deckel bzw. DDC-1T plus ist gar nicht zu empfehlen (und auch übertrieben).



Ich bereits eine XSPC, eine Hydor und eine Laing DDC-1T PLUS, ich glaube das waren alles ziemlich laute Pumpen 
Also, ich gehe dann mal davon aus, das es eigentlich egal ist, aber die Eheim einen kleinne Tick besser sind, oder?
Da ich allerdings keine wirkliche Ahnung habe, was besser für mich ist, geht die Frage eher zurück an euch, würdet ihr eine Phobya DC12+AGB Bundle nehmen, und dann welches, und gegebenen Falls per 5V oder 7V Adapter drosseln, oder würdet ihr einfach zu einer Aquastream greifen? Und auch wenn dann welche?

*Edit:
Persönlich sagt mir ja das Phobya DC12-220/260+EKL-AGB Bundle mehr zu, aber bin ich mit der Lautstärke dann auch zufrieden?*



> Radiator ans Case:
> Ich persönlich würde eher zweimal laufen und was tragen statt einmal was schleppen... Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden... von daher: Trennen mit Schnellkupplungenfinde ich angenehmer.



Mir gefällt einfach nicht der Gedanke, dass meine Kühlung erst angeschlossen werden muss, und würde halt irgendwie einfach viel lieber das mit dem Case verbunden haben, einfach das ich es nie vergessen kann , und das es eben ein Teil ist 
Habe auch noch so meine Hoffnung das es nicht allzu schwer wird...



> Winkel/Anschlüsse:
> Gut geplant ist halb gewonnen... aber eben nur halb. Ich würde pro Komponente einfach zwei gerade Anschlüsse einpacken und zusätzlich 2-3 Winkel. Wie sich der Schlauch dann in der Praxis verhält lässt sich nunmal nicht ganz vorhersehen und planen
> Lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.



Gut, werde ich dann wahrscheinlich so in den Warenkorb packen, eher 90° oder 45° nehmen? Ich kann mir für 45° mehr verwendung bei meiner Verlegung vorstellen, für den externen Radiator sind aber 90° auch bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Lasse mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen 




Research schrieb:


> Hmm. Warum kann man hinten keinen Anbauen?
> 
> Sonst hilft es Staubfilter selber basteln. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/93618-selbstgemachter-staubfilter.html .
> 
> ...



Argh, habe ich doch schon 3 mal gesagt, hinten geht nicht, weil oben der Radiator den Lüfterplatz blockiert, da Radiator+ Lüfter ziemlich in das Gehäuse ragen.




> Es sollte, sollte, der große Bruder von könnte, möglich sein kleinere einzubauen. Sonst den hinteren Außen anbringen + Gitter + Filter.



Ich kann den wegen der wölbung nach hinten raus kaum außen anbringen, und zweitens will ich das auch erst recht nicht, das gefällt mir optisch sowas von überhaupt nicht! 




> Sonst wird geschummelt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gefällt mir auch nicht, ganz zu schweigen davon, das alle Plätze wo mein Case in Zukunft stehen wird, das gar nicht möglich machen, da ist ein externer Radiator an der Seite noch besser.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Pfeil am Netzteil zeigt in die falsche Richtung. Mit 4 Lüftern raus und einem rein wirst du einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse haben und die Luft somit nicht durch das Netzteil nach draußen wandern. (immerhin gibt es bei einem vollpassiven nicht das Problem, dass der Netzteillüfter in Gegenrichtung arbeitet)


 
Meine Rede.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Ich würde eine Aquastream (oder beliebige andere Eheim) jederzeit einer Jingway vorziehen.


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Hmpf!

Da sollte ein weiterer Kleiner hin. Du sagtest ja das dass Netzteil blockiert.
Außen kann man auch einen anbringen. Mit Magneten kannst du das dann schnell an und abbauen. Z.B. Au-Ja / Forum • Thema anzeigen - NesteQ: Magnetbefestigung mit Entkopplung für Lüfter noch einen Filter samt Gitter, fertig.

Zum Unterdruck: Die Lüfter, die raus-pusten, langsamer drehen lassen. ->Weniger Lärm.

Wenn das so nicht passt: Die Durchfluss-Reihenfolge: Erst den Oberen mit warmen Wasser dann den Vorderen mit den schon abgekühlten. So muss der Obere nicht unnötig Warmluft ziehen.

Als Externer Radi würde sich auch dieser anbieten: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber 36079
Da er Modular ist kann er bei Bedarf angepasst werden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Cora HF 142 Erweiterungsmodul silber Alphacool Cape Cora HF 142 Erweiterungsmodul silber 36064

Diese sind absolut lautlos.

Sieht dann so aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Ready2Go Chieftec Mesh Midi Black Cora Black 10 Passiv Ready2Go Chieftec Mesh Midi Black Cora Black 10 Passiv 42116

Das kann mit einer internen WaKü mit sehr langsamen Lüftern ergänzt werden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Aquastream (oder beliebige andere Eheim) jederzeit einer Jingway vorziehen.


 
Okay, gesagt getan!


Habe jetzt den Warenkorb nochmals etwas umgebaut:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9560b616e04aca5ddaae084d33fad426

Noch ein paar Fragen:
- Kann ich mit der Aquaero 5 LT 9 Lüfter und die Aquastream regeln? 
- Oder nur max. 4 Lüfter, oder 3 Lüfter und die Aquastream?
- Oder brauche ich dafür wieder irgendwas an Zubehör?
- Findet ihr den Warenkorb jetzt gut? 

edit:


Research schrieb:


> Hmpf!
> 
> Da sollte ein weiterer Kleiner hin. Du sagtest ja das dass Netzteil blockiert.
> Außen  kann man auch einen anbringen. Mit Magneten kannst du das dann schnell  an und abbauen. Z.B.  Au-Ja / Forum  • Thema anzeigen - NesteQ: Magnetbefestigung mit Entkopplung  für Lüfter noch einen Filter samt Gitter, fertig.



Irgendwie mag mir das einfach nicht so ganz gefallen, tut mir Leid, aber das wird wohl keine Option für mich werden...




> Zum Unterdruck: Die Lüfter, die raus-pusten, langsamer drehen lassen. ->Weniger Lärm.


Ich denke bei den geringen Drehzahlen dürfte das nicht viel ausmachen




> Wenn das so nicht passt: Die Durchfluss-Reihenfolge: Erst  den Oberen mit warmen Wasser dann den Vorderen mit den schon  abgekühlten. So muss der Obere nicht unnötig Warmluft ziehen.


Das mag an sich logisch klingen, wird in der Praxis aber wahrscheinlich  kaum etwas bringen, zudem mag mir einfach die Art mit hinten/unten rein,  und front/oben raus nicht zusagen, dass ist einfach gegen das Konzept  von dem Case, noch dazu, da ich nicht überall irgendwelche  improvisorischen Staubfilter hinklatschen will. Zudem gefällt es mir  auch nicht die Radiatoren nicht mit Firschluft zu versorgen!




> Als Externer Radi würde sich auch dieser anbieten:  Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber  Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 silber 36079
> Da er Modular ist  kann er bei Bedarf angepasst werden:  Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Cora HF 142 Erweiterungsmodul  silber Alphacool Cape Cora HF 142 Erweiterungsmodul silber 36064
> 
> Diese sind absolut lautlos.
> ...


Die Kühlleistung dürfte nicht reichen für mein geplantes Projekt, dazu  sind die Module einfach zu schwach, wenn ich dafür nur die HD6990 nehmen  würde dürfte es schon knapp werden 
Habe schon öfters mit denen in Gedanken gespielt, aber die Kühlleistung  ist eben leider einfach schlechter als man denkt, zumindestens nach den  Reviews die ich gelesen habe!
Und sobald wieder irgendwo Lüfter sind, ist der Gedanke von Vollpassiv auch wieder so dahin gegangen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

klar kannst du mehr mit gesplitteten lüfterkabel dranhängen, allerdings würd ich dann noch zum wakühler vom aquero greifen ^^


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> klar kannst du mehr mit gesplitteten lüfterkabel dranhängen, allerdings würd ich dann noch zum wakühler vom aquero greifen ^^


 
Okay, hmm, gibt es Erfahrungen bzgl. wieviel mehr?
Reicht der Luftkühler dafür nicht? Also finde den Wakühler irgendwie übertrieben, aber könnte ja sein, dass das wirklich nötig ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Okay, gesagt getan!
> 
> 
> Habe jetzt den Warenkorb nochmals etwas umgebaut:
> ...



Die Aquastream wird normalerweise von sich selbst geregelt. Die Einbindung ins Aquaero soll prinzipiell möglich sein, aber zumindest vor einiger Zeit scheiterte es noch an der Software.
9 Lüfter (an vier Kanälen) stellen ein Aquaero5 vor keine Probleme. Je nach Modell sind bis zu 6 pro Kanal drin. Solange es insgesamt nicht mehr als 1-2 A werden, sollte imho Luftkühlung reichen (darüber hängts dann auch vom Einbauort ab)

Im Warenkorb fehlen noch Ein-&Auslassadapter für die Pumpe
(die Themen Entkopplung und 10/13 hatten wir in diesem Thread schon, oder? *grübel*)


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aquastream wird normalerweise von sich selbst geregelt. Die Einbindung ins Aquaero soll prinzipiell möglich sein, aber zumindest vor einiger Zeit scheiterte es noch an der Software.
> 9 Lüfter (an vier Kanälen) stellen ein Aquaero5 vor keine Probleme. Je nach Modell sind bis zu 6 pro Kanal drin. Solange es insgesamt nicht mehr als 1-2 A werden, sollte imho Luftkühlung reichen (darüber hängts dann auch vom Einbauort ab)



Was heißt selbstgeregelt? Habe ich wieder was übersehen?
Okay, gut, das klingt schon recht gut, auf mehr wie 13 Lüfter komme ich nicht, wobei ich die im Case garnicht regeln wollte, sondern dauerhaft einfach auf 5V laufen lassen will, also per kleiner Adapter 
Besonders viel Luftumwälzung wird es nicht geben, glaube aber jetzt nicht das wenn ich dann zu den Scythe Slipstream at 500rpm greife, dass es dann zu problemen kommen dürfte, die dürften ja kaum was verbrauchen.




> Im Warenkorb fehlen noch Ein-&Auslassadapter für die Pumpe
> (die Themen Entkopplung und 10/13 hatten wir in diesem Thread schon, oder? *grübel*)


 
Okay, das mit Ein/Auslassadapter wusste ich nicht.
Genau, Entkopplung habe ich mich mit der Aquastream nicht beschäftigt, wie würdet ihr es anstellen? Habe massig Dämmatten noch, die hätte ich einfach dazwischengeklebt, sind welche von BeQuiet, dickere und dünnere.
Bei der Pumpe denke ich kann ich dann auch zu 16/10 greifen, da hast du recht, meine Angst war/ist nur, dass die Adapter dann irgendwo nicht mehr draufpassen, wie CPU-Kühler, oder Pumpe (als noch die PCPS geplant war).

*
Edit:
Hier der neue Warenkorb:
(Mit 16/10 & Adaptern für die Aquastream)
Ist das dann soweit komplett?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ad063995753a92dacccf4d0b60377337


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Selbstgeregelt heißt: Du schließt die Aquastream via USB an und stellst sie direkt so ein, wie du möchtest - Aquaero brauchst du dafür nicht.

Bei der Entkopplung musst du gucken, wie gut deine Dämmmatten sich dafür eignen. Referenz ist und bleibt das Shoggy-Sandwhich - dessen Zellgummi ist extrem elastisch (kannst mal in Baumärkten gucken, gibts normalerweise bei Kellen und Spachteln)

Im Warenkorb sind zwei Ein- und kein Auslassadapter und ich denke, für deine vielen Lüfter wirst du noch ein paar Kabeleien brauchen.


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Hmm, eventuell würde ich 4x 180er Lüfter verwenden.
Vorteil: 
Weniger tote Punkte (Lüfterrahmen, Nabe und Lüfterblech zur Montage)
Weniger Lärm durch Größe (Kann für gleiche Luftmenge langsamer drehen).

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbstgeregelt heißt: Du schließt die Aquastream via USB an und stellst sie direkt so ein, wie du möchtest - Aquaero brauchst du dafür nicht.
> 
> Bei der Entkopplung musst du gucken, wie gut deine Dämmmatten sich dafür eignen. Referenz ist und bleibt das Shoggy-Sandwhich - dessen Zellgummi ist extrem elastisch (kannst mal in Baumärkten gucken, gibts normalerweise bei Kellen und Spachteln)
> 
> Im Warenkorb sind zwei Ein- und kein Auslassadapter und ich denke, für deine vielen Lüfter wirst du noch ein paar Kabeleien brauchen.


 
Okay, jetzt verstehe ich das von wegen Aquastream, dachte schon die Pumpe macht sich selbststaendig 
Dann werde ich wohl noch ein Shoggy mitreinpacken.
Frage dazu, ist das fest zusammengepappt, oder muss ich da beim Transport aufpassen das mir die Pumpe durch das Gehaeuse fliegt?
Ja, irgendwie stand da ja Ein/Auslassadapter, da dachte ich wuerde das passen 
Joah, wegen den Lueftern, da mache ich mir noch Gedanken, wie ich das machen will...




Research schrieb:


> Hmm, eventuell würde ich 4x 180er Lüfter verwenden.
> Vorteil:
> Weniger tote Punkte (Lüfterrahmen, Nabe und Lüfterblech zur Montage)
> Weniger Lärm durch Größe (Kann für gleiche Luftmenge langsamer drehen).
> ...




Jep, ich kenne die 180mm Dinger, hatte mal welche in nem Silverstone FT01, waren gar nicht so laut, aber ob sie meinen gestiegenen Anspruechen an die Lautstaerke genuegen?
Der *Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED *sieht ja echt wirklich lecker aus, als 4er Bundle fuer 70€ waeren sie ne Option,

Irgendjemand Meinung/Erfahrung bzgl. der 180mm Luefter?


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Mit deren kleinen Brüdern. 140ern (1000rpm). Du atmest lauter.

So, jetzt objektiver: Abstand Ohr Lüfter 1cm. Geräusch: fast nicht wahrnehmbar.

Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen?

Wenn du aus 50cm gegen ein Kerze pustest, sie aber nur leicht zum flackern bringst. So laut wie dein Pusten ist der Lüfter.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> Mit deren kleinen Brüdern. 140ern (1000rpm). Du atmest lauter.
> 
> So, jetzt objektiver: Abstand Ohr Lüfter 1cm. Geräusch: fast nicht wahrnehmbar.
> 
> ...


 
Schoen und gut, aber die Blende alleine kostet wieder 25€, etwas aergerlich, und dann noch 4x Luefter kaufen, bei denen du keine Ahnung bzgl. ihrer Silent tauglichkeit sind? 
Nein, ich glaube es werden doch 120mm Luefter, aber ich bin mir noch absolut unsicher was fuer welche...

Edit1:


rUdeBoy schrieb:


> ... oder alternativ Enermax TB Silence.


 
Ich habe gerade nochmal den Thread durchgeschaut, und bin bei denen haengen geblieben, wesentlich guenstiger wie ich dachte, ich denke mal werden wohl die werden, es sei denn, jemand schlaegt was besseres vor, oder die Erfahrungen mit denen sind doch nicht so gut...

 Edit2:
*Neuer Warenkorb:*
*Mit allem was ich brauche?*
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e47339346117b5092ffa50ba813aa6a0


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Müsste passen.

Eventuell mehr Schlauch?

Das Gehäuse würde ich aber nicht unbelüftet lassen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> Müsste passen.
> 
> Eventuell mehr Schlauch?
> 
> Das Gehäuse würde ich aber nicht unbelüftet lassen.


 
Fuer das Gehaeuse werde ich einfach die aktuellen Luefter weiterverwenden, habe ja genuegend gute Noiseblocker rumliegen, und die 1x3pin auf 4x3pin an die Aquaero wird dann die internen Luefter regeln, einen Kuehler fuer die Aquaero duerfte ich noch hinzufuegen, dann passt das hoffentlich, andere Meinungen?
Mehr Schlauch bestimmt nicht, wo sollen denn da mehr als 3Meter hin?


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

keine angst wenn du nicht grad deine radis durch die halbe wohnung legen willst, reichen 3m dicke ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt verstehe ich das von wegen Aquastream, dachte schon die Pumpe macht sich selbststaendig
> Dann werde ich wohl noch ein Shoggy mitreinpacken.
> Frage dazu, ist das fest zusammengepappt, oder muss ich da beim Transport aufpassen das mir die Pumpe durch das Gehaeuse fliegt?



Das Shoggy kommt normalerweise als Bausatz (oder mittlerweile mit Kleber drauf? ), aber wenn man es zusammengeklebt hat, dann hält es auch einen normalen Transport aus.



> Ja, irgendwie stand da ja Ein/Auslassadapter, da dachte ich wuerde das passen



Da steht "1250 Auslassadapter". Hast du eine Eheim1250?


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Shoggy kommt normalerweise als Bausatz (oder mittlerweile mit Kleber drauf? ), aber wenn man es zusammengeklebt hat, dann hält es auch einen normalen Transport aus.


 
Ja, das Shoggy besteht ja aus 2 dicken schwarzen Schaumstoff (???) Platten und einer weichen, dicken, Schwammeinlage. Die schwarzen Platten sind auf einer Seite selbstklebend. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die AS XT Ultra schon ziemlich schwer ist und der Shoggy damit schon gut zu kämpfen hat


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Es ist Schwamm. Dazu zwei steife Gummimatten. Je eine Seite ist selbstklebend.

Die Karte hat schon einen WaKühler?

@ Ruyven: Nein er hat eine Aquastream. Das muss noch korrigiert werden.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> keine angst wenn du nicht grad deine radis durch die halbe wohnung legen willst, reichen 3m dicke ^^



Diese Einschätzung hatte ich auch schon, bei meinen letzten Projekten war immer ziemlich viel Schlauch übrig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Shoggy kommt normalerweise als Bausatz (oder mittlerweile mit Kleber drauf? ), aber wenn man es zusammengeklebt hat, dann hält es auch einen normalen Transport aus.
> 
> Da steht "1250 Auslassadapter". Hast du eine Eheim1250?



Ich rede von regelmäßigem Transport mit dem Auto, bei etwas ungemütlicher Fahrweise.
Bzw. wie würdet ihr es machen wenn sie ganz sicher halten soll?

Jop, dass sich das auf die Eheim 1250 mit dem Auslassadapter bezieht, dachte ich mir dann auch, war halt im ersten Moment, Ein und Auslassadapter, super! 




StefanKFG schrieb:


> Ja, das Shoggy besteht ja aus 2 dicken schwarzen Schaumstoff (???) Platten und einer weichen, dicken, Schwammeinlage. Die schwarzen Platten sind auf einer Seite selbstklebend. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die AS XT Ultra schon ziemlich schwer ist und der Shoggy damit schon gut zu kämpfen hat



Dazu bereits meine Frage weiter oben, wie würdet ihr das denn machen, dass sie absolut sicher ist, und trotzdem schön gedämmt?




Research schrieb:


> Es ist Schwamm. Dazu zwei steife Gummimatten. Je eine Seite ist selbstklebend.
> 
> Die Karte hat schon einen WaKühler?
> 
> @ Ruyven: Nein er hat eine Aquastream. Das muss noch korrigiert werden.


 
Ja, sie hat immernoch einen Wakühler.
Ruyven hat auch nie behauptet ich hätte eine andere Pumpe, das war eine rhetorische Frage


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Srry, in deinem Warenkorb liegt halt eine Aquastream.

Zur Transportsicherheit und Noisecanceling?
Ein altes Laufwerk nehmen, aus-weiden und dort die Pumpe in Silikon eingießen. Sonst zur Sicherheit Kabelbinder.
Einzig der Schwamm könnte reißen.

BTW: Passt die Pumpe überhaupt aufs Sandwich?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> Srry, in deinem Warenkorb liegt halt eine Aquastream.
> 
> Zur Transportsicherheit und Noisecanceling?
> Ein altes Laufwerk nehmen, aus-weiden und dort die Pumpe in Silikon eingießen. Sonst zur Sicherheit Kabelbinder.
> ...


 
Wie meinst du das mit den Kabelbindern? 
Wo soll ich die denn fest binden?
Die Pumpe wird ja ziemlich oft in Kombo mit dem Sandwich verwendet, also werde ich jetzt mal anzweifeln das sie da nicht drauf passt.

Andere Frage, der günstige Kryos Delrin soll angeblich nicht mit normalen Schraubanschlüssen passen, muss ich wohl Tüllen nehmen, oder?
Reichen Perfect Seal Tüllen, oder soll ich noch zusätzlich Schlauchschellen nehmen?
Oder gleich Tüllen für alles verwenden? Ich vertraue Tüllen an sich weniger, was meint ihr?


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit den Kabelbindern?
> Wo soll ich die denn fest binden?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Z.B. Am Gehäuse. Bzw. An 5,25/3,5""-Halterung
Oder setzt du Sie samt Sandwich auf den Boden?
Dann durch die event. am Boden befindlichen Löcher.

Ich habe mir für meine extra eine 5,25" Halterung besorgt.

Vielleicht kannst du dir aus Silikon selber etwas zusammen-gießen?

Mache schwören auf schellen, ich habe Tüllen genommen. Die sahen sehr interessant aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting Review - YouTube
Die normalen sollten aber auch "reichen". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyPdUpkQFWQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Amlug_celebren (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> Z.B. Am Gehäuse. Bzw. An 5,25/3,5""-Halterung
> Oder setzt du Sie samt Sandwich auf den Boden?
> Dann durch die event. am Boden befindlichen Löcher.
> 
> ...


 
Auf Silikongießen will ich verzichten, auf den Boden kommt sie auf jedenfall, ich glaube da müssten schon Löcher sein, ich hoffe ich finde da irgendeine Lösung.

*Habe jetzt nochmal einen neuen Warenkorb zusammengestellt, bitte um Verbesserungsvorschläge/Kritik:*
(Wenn ihr sie schon perfekt oder gut findet dürft ihr das auch sagen, will einfach wissen ob alles passt!)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c941ee40ac39c70fa77d8a9a98cfae7bhttp://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a1d4599812272c400ace59d6abd798ad


----------



## Research (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Sieht gut aus.

Warum Schlauchschellen?

Löcher notfalls selber bohren und entgraten. Dann kann die Pumpe nicht mehr verrutschen. Diagonal an den kurzen Seiten "verschnüren".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Bezüglich Kryos: Iirc (keine Garantie) haben mittlerweile alle Ausführungen den großen Abstand, der mit HF eingeführt wurde.

Bezüglich Transport: Ich würde das Gehäuse so transportieren, dass die Pumpe auf dem Sandwhich steht und ich würde die Pumpe zusätzlich locker sichern (z.B. nicht gespannte Schnur). Ersteres sollte in 99,9% der Fälle verhindern, dass zu große Kräfte in der falschen Richtung auftreten und die Pumpe losreißen können, letzteres verhindert dann in 0,1% der Fälle, dass die lose Pumpen noch weitere Hardware beschädigt.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Research schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Warum Schlauchschellen?
> 
> Löcher notfalls selber bohren und entgraten. Dann kann die Pumpe nicht mehr verrutschen. Diagonal an den kurzen Seiten "verschnüren".


 
Schlauchschellen für die Tüllen, zur Sicherheit, macht man das nicht wenn man auf Nr. sicher gehen will?
Ich hoffe ich finde einfach passende Löcher!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Kryos: Iirc (keine Garantie) haben mittlerweile alle Ausführungen den großen Abstand, der mit HF eingeführt wurde.
> 
> Bezüglich Transport: Ich würde das Gehäuse so transportieren, dass die Pumpe auf dem Sandwhich steht und ich würde die Pumpe zusätzlich locker sichern (z.B. nicht gespannte Schnur). Ersteres sollte in 99,9% der Fälle verhindern, dass zu große Kräfte in der falschen Richtung auftreten und die Pumpe losreißen können, letzteres verhindert dann in 0,1% der Fälle, dass die lose Pumpen noch weitere Hardware beschädigt.


 
Auf der Seite von aquatuning steht das der kleinste noch etwas weniger Lochabstand hat wie die restlichen 
Da ich durch das regelmäßige fahren von München nach England meistens eher Tetris spielen muss um alles reinzubekommen, will ich eigentlich extra noch darauf achten müssen, dass der PC aufrecht steht, geschweige denn bleibt immer alles genau da wo es sein soll...
Ich denke ich werde es einfach mit Kabelbindern oder einem kleinen schwarzen Lederband fixieren, vorrausgesetzt natürlich das funktioniert, was ich allerdings schwer hoffe.


----------



## StefanKFG (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Andere Frage, der günstige Kryos Delrin soll angeblich nicht mit normalen Schraubanschlüssen passen, muss ich wohl Tüllen nehmen, oder?
> Reichen Perfect Seal Tüllen, oder soll ich noch zusätzlich Schlauchschellen nehmen?
> Oder gleich Tüllen für alles verwenden? Ich vertraue Tüllen an sich weniger, was meint ihr?



Also ich hab den Kryos Delrin, da passen ganz normale Schraubtüllen dran. Zumindest für 11/8er Schlauch .
Bezüglich der Pumpe. Es gibt noch diverse andere Entkopplungssets, habe leider noch keine davon getestet. Ich denke, wenn du die Pumpe mit ein bissl Zwirn oder Kabelbindern unten zusätzlich zu Shoggy fixierst, sollte das für einen Transport kein Problem sein. Das Case rutscht ja nicht hin und her (sollte es zumindest nicht), daher würde ich mir da nicht ganz so großer Sorgen machen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*



StefanKFG schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Kryos Delrin, da passen ganz normale Schraubtüllen dran. Zumindest für 11/8er Schlauch .
> Bezüglich der Pumpe. Es gibt noch diverse andere Entkopplungssets, habe leider noch keine davon getestet. Ich denke, wenn du die Pumpe mit ein bissl Zwirn oder Kabelbindern unten zusätzlich zu Shoggy fixierst, sollte das für einen Transport kein Problem sein. Das Case rutscht ja nicht hin und her (sollte es zumindest nicht), daher würde ich mir da nicht ganz so großer Sorgen machen.


 
Ja, das 11/8 passt ist mir fast klar, da sind die Schraubanschlüsse/Tüllen ja auch wesentlich kleiner 
Könntest du mir aber den Gefallen tun, und bei deinem Modell mal nachmessen wie groß der Abstand von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte ist? Sollten 20,5 oder 23,75 mm sein, angeblich beim Delrin eben 20,5 und bei allen anderen Modellen 23,75.

Hatte ich auch in etwa so vor, hoffe einfach ich finde etwas wo ich sie ordentlich befestigen kann


----------



## StefanKFG (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Werde ich morgen mal machen, wenn ich daran denke


----------



## Amlug_celebren (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü für eine HD6990 (+ i5-750 oder nicht?) Extern/Intern?*

Das wäre echt super nett!!! 
Ansonsten, wie sieht deine Wakü denn so aus?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. Mai 2012)

Gut, ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass wenn niemand mehr antwortet, es wohl nicht so schlecht sein wird,
Freue mich aber trotzdem noch über Tipps oder Ratschläge zu Dingen die vielleicht noch nicht berücksichtigt wurden


----------

